# Monistat Anti-Chafing Gel as a Foundation Primer...



## sugarquayn (Apr 23, 2006)

I was reading on another makeup board that this works as a great foundation primer for a lot of ladies, so I was wondering if any of you ladies have ever used this. If so, what did you think?


----------



## Satin (Apr 23, 2006)

Sorry I havent used this but thanks for posting!


----------



## anne7 (Apr 23, 2006)

Um, isn't monistat for yeast infections? How is it supposed to work?


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 23, 2006)

i never thought to use it as a foundation primer. just seems kinda strange to me to do so.


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 23, 2006)

I would have a hard time doing it......if someone presented the idea outside of the package and I didn't know what it is, I might go for it. I just got a sample in the mail. US residents can get samples at http://www.soothingcare.com/soothing...ple_buffer.htm


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 23, 2006)

interesting. i'd love to know how it works.


----------



## sugarquayn (Apr 23, 2006)

It's not the medication. It's a powder gel for chafing of delicate areas. It's not medicated.


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (Apr 23, 2006)

That seems odd to me, I'd rather buy a primer, then use that. I would only use that if my crouch is chaffing! hehe lol!


----------



## anne7 (Apr 23, 2006)

Oh, I was going to say, how weird. I bet it has dimethicones, which is in primers. Anyone have an ingredient list?


----------



## HorseMom2006 (Apr 23, 2006)

I use this as a primer, and I LOVE it. I got the recommendation from another beauty board and it does work every bit as good as any type of primer you can buy. My liqiuid foundation goes on so smoothly, it's wonderful! Now, it is *NOT* the yeast infection medication. It's an anti-chaf clear cream (that dries to a very silky finish) that is made by the makers of Monistat. You'll find it down that aisle of Walgreens. Now, for the ingredient list....

Cyclopentasioloxane, dimethicone, dimethicone/vinyl dimethicone, crosspolymer, silica, tocopheryl acetate and trisiloxane.


----------



## wondatwins2 (Apr 23, 2006)

This sounds great and inexpensive!!! I just want to know for those that tried it is it okay for those with oily skin? :satisfied:


----------



## anne7 (Apr 23, 2006)

Oh lordy, this sounds like something I might try. Thank goodness stores now have those self-checkouts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeneBaby (Apr 23, 2006)

I tried it and thought it was an exact dupe for Smashbox Photofinish Primer. I am not a fan of foundation primers, but for those who are this might be an inexpensive alternative.


----------



## anne7 (Apr 23, 2006)

I just looked this up on drugstore.com, and one woman mentioned she used it for a mu primer in the cust. reviews! She said it was like DHC velvet coat, I think...


----------



## speerrituall1 (Apr 23, 2006)

I read about this on MUT about 2 weeks ago. A new member inquired about primers and someone responded by saying they used the Monistat anti-chaffing gel. It has the same ingredient as expensive primers--silicone. She said an MA suggested it to her. Cost all of $6.39 at Walmart. I'm luvin it! I'd sampled MAC Prep + Prime Face-- $19.99, loved it, but purchased this instead. I do not need to touchup with powder during the day, no shine. :satisfied: What a bargain!


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 23, 2006)

I just don't think I could get over the idea of applying something that is meant for down below on my face. I love my overpriced Shiseido!


----------



## anne7 (Apr 23, 2006)

If I try this and like it, I will put it in one of those empty bonus size clinique jars, just so I don't have to look at a monistat tube when i put on my mu.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## korina981 (Apr 23, 2006)

I was just looking at foundation primers and thinking "this stuff is too expensive for me!"... but now... wow... i'm so gonna get this, lol! I LOVE how much i learn here!!!


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (Apr 23, 2006)

Hello all-

I can't help but wonder how someone came up with this idea...Oh never mind, I don't think I wanna know.


----------



## Xexuxa (Apr 23, 2006)

This isn't the oddest thing I've heard. I've had to use feminine hygiene wipes to remove my make-up, and I think they work even better than other make-up remover wipes. They are way more gentle and work just as well :w00t:


----------



## anne7 (Apr 23, 2006)

I wondered that too, pink bubbles. Who looked at the back of this box of Monistat gel and said, "hmm, this could work wonders on my face." LOL, but I have thought that too about people putting Preparation H on their faces, which I find odder than this.


----------



## Salope (Apr 23, 2006)

Someone probably looked at the ingredients list and realized the product had ingredients in common with their primer and decided it can't hurt to try on the face and voila, an alternative use was created.


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 23, 2006)

That might work. Let us know what you think.


----------



## uneekgirl (Apr 23, 2006)

This stuff works GREAT... It matchs the smashbox primer and for the price alone it surpasses it be a mile. It leaves your skin like glass .... I never have used it for chafing in the southern region...but... under my boobs!! I have a two-fer here for sure!!!!! :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Cool Kitten (Apr 23, 2006)

:laughing: good idea Anne!


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 23, 2006)

welcome to MuT, uneekgirl!

i'm definitely gonna check this stuff out. if anyone else does, let us know how it works for you!


----------



## dixiewolf (Apr 23, 2006)

I've seen this posted a few times on this board. I might try it one of these days. I am not going to go to the bother of putting it in another bottle, I have already bought regular Monistat a few times, and also far more embarrassing things, lol. When you get to be 28, you dont care anymore. :laughing:


----------



## Min (Apr 23, 2006)

Ive heard of it. its no more weird than putting roid cream on your eyes IMO. Its an anti chaffing gel but you dont have to use it for down there people chaff in all kinds of places. I know of many people that have tried it &amp; loved it &amp; compared it to more expensive brand primers.


----------



## anne7 (Apr 23, 2006)

lol, Amanda. Can you imagine traveling with that and someone seeing you put something labeled "monistat" on your face? I would love to see their reaction as they put two and two together.

I think I will buy some of this today and give it a whirl. I've always thought traditional fdtn. primers were overpriced for what they are, but not very many are made (esp. in comparison to how many fdtns are out there), so they can charge a lot.


----------



## dixiewolf (Apr 23, 2006)

Heh. Honestly though, if I buy Monistat yeast treatment it is a bit embarrassing when it is a guy ringing you up, I always feel like he is thinking "eww gross, she has a yeast infection." The first time I bought tampons it was from a guy and I was really embarrassed, I was young. Now I am not b/c I am sure tons of people everyday buy them.


----------



## chelles93 (Apr 23, 2006)

I use it as a primer. It works, even here in swampy, muggy Florida.

It has almost the exact same ingredients as DHC Velvet.

It also has fewer ingredients than the pricey primers, and I would feel like an idiot sheep if I paid $39 for something I could get for $6.


----------



## anne7 (Apr 23, 2006)

I've never bought YI medicine, but the first time I bought tampons at a checkout with a boy, I was embarrassed, but I figured, what the hell, it's not like boys don't know about them and he probably rings up boxes of them everday, along with more embarrassing things I'm sure.

Getting back on topic though, does this stuff have a smell, or no?


----------



## Shy1 (Apr 23, 2006)

I think I may try this just to compare to the Smash Box Photo Primer that I have


----------



## SexxyKitten (Apr 23, 2006)

hmmm let us know how this works---i may try it when i'm out of my apartment soon and no more roommate to be like "you're putting WHAT on your face!?"


----------



## schlemmerm3779 (Apr 23, 2006)

On my way to Target! ...............


----------



## sherice (Apr 24, 2006)

I am gonna try this...I just ordered a sample hehe:whistling:


----------



## BeneBaby (Apr 24, 2006)

This also works really great after you shave or wax the bikini area. It helps your clothes not rub against the sensitive areas....

Honestly Monistat makes alot of products, not just yeast meds. They have cleansing cloths and even a lube. I guess if it's mild enough for my virginia, it must be okay for my face. Once you get over the "monistat" mind-frame you'll love this!!


----------



## mac-whore (Apr 24, 2006)

Wow, this is my first time hearing of this. For anyone who has tried it, did it break you out at all? I'm definately going to try this out.. i'm a bit curious to see how it works.


----------



## Scout (Apr 24, 2006)

I just posted a new post about how much I liked the Dior primer, but how it was wayyyyy too much money. This is totally worth a shot; I'll look for it next time I'm at the drugstore. It's weird, but if it works and is under 10 bucks I'm sold!


----------



## SumtingSweet (Apr 24, 2006)

Ha! I can't wait to try this. If it works just as well and is safe to use, why not try? And skin is skin...whether it be on your thighs or your face. :laughing:


----------



## melmcc (Apr 24, 2006)

I love this stuff as a primer too!


----------



## anne7 (Apr 24, 2006)

Ok everyone, I just bought this stuff, only $7 or so! I'll give it a test run tom., but I tried a little on my hand, and it makes it so silky and soft. Oh, and no smell!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sugarquayn (Apr 25, 2006)

Update to my original post: I decided to bite the bullet and buy a tube. I tried it out today and yesterday, and I must say that I'm impressed. It went on very silky but not greasy or oily. It lasted all day. I don't usually wear powder or foundation, just concealer, and I barely needed to used my blotting sheets (rare for N.O.'s heat and humidity). It was fragrance free and hypo-allergenic. I would definitely recommend this as a foundation primer.


----------



## anne7 (Apr 25, 2006)

Oh, another question, have any of you girls used it on your eyelids or around your eyes? I figure it would be eyesafe considering where it is meant to go, but I wanted to ask before I got big puffy eyes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wvpumpkin (Apr 25, 2006)

Alright, so I went down the aisle he he, and couldn't find this product. The only thing that walmart had was the yeast infection medicine. Where else would it be at the store???


----------



## Min (Apr 25, 2006)

Maybe where they have medicated powders &amp; lotions?....Not sure I saw it at the drug store with the other Monistat stuff.


----------



## wvpumpkin (Apr 25, 2006)

Oh OK, I will check that out as soon as I drop my son off at school this morning. Thanks for the quick reply:satisfied:


----------



## Kelly (Apr 25, 2006)

Huh....never thought of that, but it makes sense - delicate areas. Hmmm.


----------



## Kelly (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm really thinking I'm gonna go have to grab me some to and try it....


----------



## Kelly (Apr 25, 2006)

Anyone else try this? I'd love to test it out and see if it helps my oily skin.....may have to run to the store today.


----------



## anne7 (Apr 25, 2006)

I tried it this morning, I don't know about oil-control, since my fdtn does that already and I don't have very oily skin in the first place, but I LOVE how it makes my skin feel, my pores on my cheeks look a lot smaller and the fdtn lays nicer, IMO.

I want to hear others opinions, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wvpumpkin (Apr 25, 2006)

I bought this, tried it and so far I love it. I will let you know later how well my makeup stays on this evening at work. It made my skin really soft. :satisfied:


----------



## jen19 (Apr 26, 2006)

I have a bottle of Farouk's Biosilk "Silk Therapy" - one of those serums that are supposed to make your hair smooth and shiny- I noticed that in the instructions on the bottle that it can also be used on the skin. The main ingredients are cyclomethicone and dimethicone, so I tried it yesterday and put my makeup over it (I use bare minerals) and I have to admit, my makeup looked fresh all day...and this stuff SAYS it's safe for skin. It felt nice too. I think a 2 oz bottle is about $15, maybe less depending on where you buy it. Not as cheap as the monostat, but probably cheaper than alot of the foundation primers out there- plus it doubles as a hair treatment!


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 26, 2006)

Okay, I kept coming back to this post off and on. Now I see people have been trying it and loving it... For those of you who have tried it, would you recommend it over a foundation primer? Or would it just be something used when you don't have foundation primer on hand? My curiosity has me wondering if I should try this too....


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 26, 2006)

This is quite interesting. So are the ingredients identical to normal primers?


----------



## cynpat2000 (Apr 27, 2006)

After some of the good reviews,I think im going to try this....Ive already ordered my sample but I dont know if I can wait I might have to go shopping later today!!!!LOLOLOL


----------



## Kelly (Apr 27, 2006)

You ordered a sample? Where? I'm gonna have to do a quick search.


----------



## Min (Apr 27, 2006)

Where did you end up finding it?


----------



## cynpat2000 (Apr 27, 2006)

On the first page of this topic...One of the posts has a link to a free sample...


----------



## Lisr (Apr 27, 2006)

Chelles93 mentioned this in a primer thread a week or two ago. I have been using it ever since. I LOVE THE STUFF! It makes my foundation go on smooth, stay on and seems to absorb oils. So far, no break outs either. Thanks Chelles93! :laughing:


----------



## cardboardboxed (Apr 27, 2006)

I use this stuff and it's sooo great. It makes me so smooth and almost poreless! And i stay matte most if not the whole day. And it's like $5 for a big tube! Definitely recommended


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Apr 28, 2006)

are you serious!!?? wow, i know foundation primer is pretty expensive but...i think i'll just fork over the extra money!!! (i am kind of tempted though, what if i buy the wrong thing?) lol!!!


----------



## anne7 (Apr 28, 2006)

Update...still loving this stuff! IT works so well to minimize pores on my cheeks, and keep fdtn smooth under my eyes.

Thanks so much to Amanda, once you de get past the whole "it's monistat, eww" thing, this stuff is AWESOME. I found a sample of the Smashbox primer today from a sephora order, and it really is the same exact thing, IMO.


----------



## Becka (Apr 28, 2006)

Wow, I can hardly believe what I'm reading here! Could someone post the ingredients that are in Monistat?


----------



## anne7 (Apr 28, 2006)

ACTIVE INGREDIENT: Dimethicone 1.2%

INACTIVE INGREDIENTS: cyclopentasiloxane, dimethicone, dimethicone/vinyl dimethicone crosspolymer, silica, tocopheryl acetate, trisiloxane

I got that from the box, Becca!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Becka (Apr 28, 2006)

TY Anne !!:inlove:


----------



## Kelly (Apr 28, 2006)

Sorry, guess I missed it. Thank you much!


----------



## cardboardboxed (Apr 28, 2006)

Nah don't buy something else. Try this first. Even if you don't like it, you can always use it under your bra straps or something.


----------



## redcar1 (Apr 28, 2006)

I think i'll try this. Sounds like it would work better. :satisfied:


----------



## LVA (Apr 28, 2006)

welcome to MuT ... let us know how u like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## korina981 (Apr 28, 2006)

thanks for the details! so it won;t clog my pores at all huh? I'm so glad for that. that was my main concern. I'm buying this tomorrow!


----------



## korina981 (Apr 28, 2006)

oh two questions - what color is it? and is it thick?


----------



## redcar1 (Apr 28, 2006)

seems like you paid retail. i would call for a distributer and get it for cheapper. half the price it's worth the try . good luck


----------



## redcar1 (Apr 28, 2006)

sorry girls it's my first time here. regarding my earlier reply some one mentioned the biosilk silk therapy at $15.00 for 2 ounces. calling a distributer will save you lots so concider the option.


----------



## bluebird26 (Apr 28, 2006)

Girls... r u sure that Monistat doesn't have any long term side effect? I mean, it could be same ingredient but couln't it be made under different treatments? You never know. But hey, I may give it a shot, it sounds too good to be true, :icon_scratch:


----------



## LVA (Apr 28, 2006)

i'm sooo tempted to try this ... maybe after my smashbox runs out ... and after i try the Mac prep and prime ...


----------



## bluebird26 (Apr 28, 2006)

Ehehee that's a good idea.


----------



## cardboardboxed (Apr 28, 2006)

Clear, and no, not thick, but not runny either.


----------



## beautynista (Apr 28, 2006)

my God...same ingredients as Smashbox Photo finish primer

Here are the ingredients for photofinish i got from the Sephora website:

*Ingredients: *

*0.93 oz: * Cyclomethicone, Dimethicone Crosspolymer, Isopropylparaben, Retinyl Palmitate, Tocopheryl Acetate, Ascorbic Acid, Carthamus Tinctorium (Safflower) Seed Oil, Vitis Vinifera (Grape) Seed Extract, Cola Acuminata Seed Extract, Propylene Glycol, Camellia Oleifera Leaf Extract, Isobutylparaben, Butylparaben, Water


----------



## SewAmazing (Apr 28, 2006)

I saw a woman on a T.V. show that swore by K-Y jelly as a water based moisturizer. Her skin looked great! I don't knock anything now. Whatever works, works!


----------



## anne7 (Apr 28, 2006)

Also, the tube is 1.5 ounces, which is more than other primers, I believe.


----------



## anne7 (Apr 28, 2006)

Yep, it's clear, and comes out as a thicker consistency, but it dries to a powder finish, so it doesn't feel goopy or heavy.

Bluebird, I don't think there is any difference whatsoever, and can't foresee any "problems" long term. All it is a skin protectant, just like primers marketed for the face.


----------



## LVA (Apr 28, 2006)

It's amazing how similiar the ingredients are .... and smashbox is onli .93 oz ... the monistat gel would last forever considering that it's 1.5oz


----------



## wvpumpkin (Apr 28, 2006)

After I apply this primer/monistat how long do I wait before I apply my makeup foundation. I have never used a primer of any kind. Thanks alot:icon_study:


----------



## speerrituall1 (Apr 28, 2006)

It actually goes on feeling dry. The tube reads "Dies to a silky finish."


----------



## AngelaMH (Apr 28, 2006)

Wow I have some of this so definately going to give it a try on my face as a primer! Thanks! :thumbsup2:


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 28, 2006)

Alright... I'm just going to have to try this... Going to the store today, so I'll pick some up if I can find it... I'll be sure to post my thoughts... Oh, and I checked the site out... It's actually called Soothing Care (unless that's already been mentioned)... It's for anywhere on the body that can be chafed (bikini line, breasts, etc.) so it seems like it's safe for the face... I mean, people can chafe there too... Anywho, I'll let you know how it goes for me!


----------



## Min (Apr 28, 2006)

I have it on right now &amp; usually my makeup primers will make my face itch. I cant even tell I am wearing this. It has seemed to improve my makeup application &amp; has minimized the appearance of my pores. Good Stuff.


----------



## anne7 (Apr 28, 2006)

wvpumpkin, I usually just wait a minute or so.


----------



## wvpumpkin (Apr 28, 2006)

That is what I needed to know, thanks so much. This is awesome.:eusa_whistle:


----------



## dixiewolf (Apr 28, 2006)

Wow, K-Y Jelly? I would think that would be really sticky. :wassatt:


----------



## Mari168 (Apr 28, 2006)

I just bought the Monistat Anti-Chafing Gel. Since I have very weird skin at the moment - oily, dry and flakey in some areas and am prone to bumpy breakouts. I have applied it alone with my face freshly washed.

Wow this feels awesome on my skin. I have never worn a primer before due to my skin problems but this feels really nice. My skin feels smooth, not oily or dry just smooth and my pores appear smaller.

I'll keep it on all day and tomorrow I'll wear it under my mineral foundation.

So far, so good.

Marilyn


----------



## AprilRayne (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi everyone I just have to say that I absolutely love this stuff. I went out and bought it the same day I read this thread. I had tried a sample of smashbox primer and was saving up to buy a bottle and this feels exactly the same. :laughing: Yay!! It feels awesome on my skin and I keep wanting to put more on and feel my face. Everyone should give this a try. It appears to work the same as smashbox. The silicon fills in fine lines and gives face a matte finish. Also, I'm sure that's it fine for acne prone and oily skin because it provides a barrier between skin and makeup and anything in the air that would polute skin and make acne worse. I bet if anything, it will help clear up acne, because it's keeping gross crap out and away from your skin. I'm so excited I found out about this. I love a bargain. I love the texture and consistency. Like velvet in a clear, creamy gel. Give it a shot.


----------



## misholly (Apr 28, 2006)

I've used three different primers that I can think of off the top of my head without problems. This stuff broke me out something fierce. Apparently it doesn't do that to everyone but if you have a breakout within a week I'd look to it as the culprit. It's really too bad because it sure as HECK is cheaper, lol! No idea why because the ingredients look to be the same. I'm thinking maybe because it's a thicker &amp; heavier formulation. I tried it three times with the same result though. Just an FYI.


----------



## anne7 (Apr 28, 2006)

That sucks it broke you out Holly. I know quite a few people have broken out from the Smashbox or the Laura Mercier, so I think it is all on your individual skintype. I have been using this for several days, and no sign of a breakout yet, and I am very sensitive/acne prone.


----------



## AprilRayne (Apr 28, 2006)

Yeah, My skins really sensitive too and I have a really oily T-zone. I almost always have zits on my chin and nose. I've been using this for two days and I love it. My skin appears to be clearing up and I love the matte look on my oily spots. I do have to make sure and moisturize first or I can see some dry flakes on my cheeks and under my eyes. I would moisturize first anyway because then it will seal in the moisture and it won't evaporate off of your face. I guess it really comes down to each individual persons skin. That's true with pretty much anything you put on your skin. You won't know until you try.


----------



## Kelly (Apr 28, 2006)

I also heard that if you lock in moisture, it helps to keep the oil at bay, because this way you are not over drying your face (too many oil control or oil mattifiers). When you over control or over mattify, you can actually create MORE oil production. Lock in moisture and create a sort of barrier.....

Oh man, I can't wait to try mine. I ordered a sample...then got anxiuos and ordered a full size. So I've got both coming....sure hope it does great for me as well, then I can just save my sample for traveling or something.


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 28, 2006)

I bought mine today... My DH thinks I'm nuts, but he knows I'll always look for a bargain when I can! It was only $6.34 in Wal-Mart... I'm trying it tomorrow... I had samples of Laura Mercier Foundation Primer, and that was the first time I'd ever used a primer... So, at least I have something to compare it too... I was still getting oily spots w/ LM, so maybe this won't do it... We'll see...


----------



## AprilRayne (Apr 28, 2006)

I ordered a sample too the day I read this thread but I couldn't wait so I went to Wal-Mart and bought a tube. I guess I like instant gratification! :laughing: Don't we all. It'll be fun when my sample comes too and I think it said something about having a 1.00 off coupon. That'll come in handy because I have a feeling I'll be buying this a lot.


----------



## Mari168 (Apr 28, 2006)

Can't wait to hear what you think. I'm putting mine under foundation tomorrow.

Marilyn


----------



## anne7 (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh, BTW, my box came with a $2 off coupon on the next tube!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AprilRayne (Apr 28, 2006)

Ooh, even better. My box didn't unless someone took it out at the store! Oh well, hopefully one will come with my sample. It's cheap anyway without a coupon, can't complain there!


----------



## iadoremac (Apr 29, 2006)

I got some samples of this a few weeks ago and so far i'm loving it. I do have one question though. Do you use this first then your moisturizer,sunscreen and foundation? That's the order i've been doing it but just wanted to double check :laughing:


----------



## anne7 (Apr 29, 2006)

No, I use my moisturizer, let it dry for about 5 minutes, then put this on and let it dry a minute or so, then fdtn. I think putting something on top of it before your fdtn wouldn't work as well, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 29, 2006)

No coupon in my box :sadno:

However, I did try it today (under my foundation on top of my moisturizer).... OMG! It goes on soooo silky soft! It feels awesome! Anyway, so far so good. No oily spots to be found yet, and it's still fresh looking! I think the fact that it's a powder-gel helps... I'm sure it does! This is definitely a new HG in my traincase!

FYI, most primers seem to come in a 1.7 fl. oz. tube/jar, and this is a 1.5 fl. oz. tube for almost $24 less than LM, $30 less than Smashbox, and $14 less than M.A.C. Prep+Prime, and it works just as well if not better... Can we say bargain?!


----------



## AprilRayne (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm so excited that you all are liking it at much as I am. It's definately a staple in my make up bag too. I put my moisturizer on first too so it can lock in the moisture. The directions for smashbox primer says to do that too. Don't you just want to keep reapplying it and touching your face. It really makes it feel like silk. Love it. The only down side I can think of is, smashbox has just come out with a new bronzing primer and also a new primer with dermaxyl complex for anti aging. Those are both things that I would want in a primer, but until I can afford to buy those all the time, this is the next best thing.


----------



## KristieTX (Apr 30, 2006)

Has anyone tried using this as an eyeshadow primer? I wonder if it's safe for the eyes as well. Only using one product as a primer on the face and eyes would be great!!


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 30, 2006)

Virginia!!?? Ha. I've heard this before, but never from you gal. I might have to get over the Monistat mind frame and take the plunge. This thread has become quite popular. No sheep here, but always looking for a good value.


----------



## cardboardboxed (Apr 30, 2006)

Hahah virginia


----------



## Mari168 (Apr 30, 2006)

Well as I posted a few days ago, I bought this at the CVS pharmacy. I wore it yesterday and today with no moisturizer (still searching for the right one) underneath my Bare Escentuals. I LOVE IT.

My pores on my check and nose are pretty large and BE has a tendency to show this a little more especially if your skin is not perfectly moisturized. This has definitely helped that issue. My skin feels so soft and my pores are definitely not as prominent.

This will be an HG product for me.

Marilyn


----------



## AprilRayne (May 1, 2006)

Hey Kristie, I've been using this as an eyeshadow primer and I love it. The first couple of times I used it under my Loreal decrease eyeshadow primer so I didn't know how it worked alone. But the last couple of days, I've been using it alone on my eyes under my eyeshadow and it keeps it fresh all day. I love it and I haven't had any problems. It's so mild that it's probably safe for eyes as long as you don't get it in them.


----------



## wondatwins2 (May 1, 2006)

Oh aprilipage I was wondering about that myself! Great job. I'm going to try that for sure!


----------



## beautynista (May 1, 2006)

arghh...it seems lthat we don't carry the anti-chafing gel here in Canada or we haven't got it yet. Is it new?

i might just order it from drugstore.com :eusa_wall:


----------



## Min (May 1, 2006)

Yes as far as I know its a new product.


----------



## Kelly (May 1, 2006)

That's where I ordered mine. I just got it today and I'm in LOVE!!!!! Wow, it's so smooth and silky and like someone else said, it REALLY helps with making my pores look smaller or something. And after my oil control moisturizer, I put this on and BAMMMMMM soooooo silky smooth and matte looking.

I'll have to see how it goes today. I am not, however, wearing foundation today, so I want to see how it would control my oil (with no oil control foundation).

All I can say is WOW....so far. I will keep everyone updated, as I've got super oily skin, so I will update on how it works with my skin type as well.

Oh and I also applied some to my eyelids, they get pretty oily too....and so far they are fine. I've also got very senstive skin....crossing my fingers for no breakouts.


----------



## AprilRayne (May 1, 2006)

Kelly, I'm so excited that you love it. Isn't it so much fun to use. I love it. I remember you saying that you couldn't wait to try it. That's a bummer for those of you who are not liking it or having skin problems because of it. If any of you are still hesitant to try it, just go for it. It says right on the tube that it's a skin protectant and since your face is the first thing people see and also ages the most because of outside elements, I'd say that's the most important body part to protect. Am I right?


----------



## Kelly (May 1, 2006)

I can't wait to try it with my foundation (tomorrow, cuz today is one of those lazy 'no makeup' days).


----------



## AprilRayne (May 1, 2006)

That's good that you're trying it without foundation today because then you will know how well it by itself is working. I wear it on my lazy days too mainly because it feels so good and also because it keeps dirt and outside stuff out of my skin. I have a very oily T-zone and eyelids too and this keeps it matte all day. I really think it's helping clear up my skin too because nothing is getting in there to make it worse and it's allowing itself to heal. Whoever thought of this is a genius!!!!!!


----------



## Kelly (May 1, 2006)

How much do you use on your face? Would you say a pea sized amount or more? I think I used about a pea size, but I wanted to use more, but didn't want to over do it.

Heck it feels so good, I wanted to put the whole darn tube on my face.


----------



## AprilRayne (May 1, 2006)

I was going to say that I wanted to use the whole tube too. :laughing: I probably use more than I need to but I love it. I'd say I use about two peas worth and then sometimes I put a little extra on my forehead and crows feet to help fill in the lines in a little more so makeup doesn't settle into them. I hate that! Does anyone else have a suggestion about how much should be used? For that price, I guess it's okay to splurge!


----------



## anne7 (May 2, 2006)

It does feel wonderful going on! As for how much I use, I don't really know, it's really easy to spread, so I start out with a little amount and spread on my cheeks, forehead, and nose/chin. I'll have to pay more attention tomorrow!


----------



## sapphire2021 (May 2, 2006)

ok ladies ....:scream3: thanks to ya'll ... I had been hunting HI and low for this and lo and behold FOUND IT. Ok so hesitant at first to try this ... but OMG ... it felt so nice and smooth going on. It evened out my face as far as the texture. I felt like I looked a wee bit healthier. I did my eyes and blush (no foundations) just powdered over everything. WOW it is 11:30pm eastern time and well ... it still is going strong. I have combination t zone going on. my face looked "dewy" all day. no oily, no face falling off before 5. no touch ups. all I can say is wow. oh wow. who ever was the first soul to try this .... THANK YOU :worship:

Carol


----------



## maryb505 (May 2, 2006)

I have to add my praise for this product!! I have dry skin and was afraid it might irritate, but wow did it feel great! My make up stayed so nice all day. It went on soooo smoothly. All I can say is WOW!


----------



## Enchantedcameo (May 2, 2006)

I have a quick question. I hope I don't sound stupid or ignorant but i have never even heard of a Foundation Primer until i started looking at this forum. What are Foundation Primers good for? Does it help keep you foundation from smearing off?


----------



## AprilRayne (May 2, 2006)

Don't feel stupid! I had heard of fdtn primer from magazines before but I thought it was just something makeup artists used. I never thought of using it myself until Cover girl came out with that outlast one that had the seperate primer. I tried that and it was alright. I started looking into other primers on Sephora.com and found out there's tonz. I tried a sample of smashbox primer and this stuff feels just like it. It keeps your makeup looking fresh all day without touch ups and also helps it to go on really smoothly. It also makes a barrier between your skin and out side elements from getting into your pores, so your skin will be healthier. Hope that helped. If you haven't tried this stuff yet, do it, it's awesome.


----------



## curlygirl (May 2, 2006)

And this does work very well for the original intended reason - for thighs chafing together 'cuz I'm not as thin as I used to be!


----------



## Kelly (May 2, 2006)

I did use it on my bikini area after shaving and it feels and works wonderful! I use to use A&amp;D ointment after shaving, cuz my skin use to get irritated when my underwear would rub...but this stuff worked great and no irritation.

I was wondering the same thing for the thighs....in the summer when it too hot, sometimes I need or use baby powder, but I'm gonna try this. This sounds gross too, but I also sweat under the breast area, and in the summer can become "cough" a bit raw. So I'm definitely gonna try this if/when that circumstance arrises.

As for a foundation primer, I put foundation on over it today and first I love how it evens the skin out and smooths it. Then after applying foundation, it looked and went on sooooo nice. I still got a bit oily, but not like I use too (so yes I still needed to blot, but only like 2 times so far, normally I could blot ummmmmmm 10 times or close to it).


----------



## KristieTX (May 3, 2006)

Thanks so much April! I'm most definitely gonna give it a try then!


----------



## Jennifer (May 3, 2006)

wow, i'm so glad everybody's loving this! i gotta try it soon!

just imagine what the company's thinking right now, "damn, there sure is an outbreak." LOL


----------



## AprilRayne (May 3, 2006)

I was just thinking the same thing! :laughing: Maybe the girls at Monistat use it for primer too. It's so funny to go back and read the beginning of this thread when everyone was like ew, gross, I would never try that and now everyone loves it!!


----------



## missjewell (May 4, 2006)

Ok I came here looking for primer suggestions and I found this post...LOL

I was about to pay $30 plus dollars on Lauar Mercier, can you tell me if the Monistat feels the same?? I think I need to run to WAL GREENS!!


----------



## AprilRayne (May 4, 2006)

Hi, I've never tried Laura Mercier but I have tried Smashbox photo finish fndt primer and I'm telling you, this feels exactly the same. It's amazing. I LOVE it. :inlove: It feels amazing. I know everyone keeps saying that in this thread, but you won't understand until you try it. Give it a shot. You've got nothing to lose since its only 6 bucks and there are a lot of other uses other than primer too. I've also heard this is comparable to Tarte clean slate, too. I was actually going to buy that next because its cheaper than smashbox, but now I don't have to. Try it and let us know what you think!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluebird26 (May 4, 2006)

OK, you guys convinced me. Next time I go to walgreen's I'll check on that.:whistling:


----------



## korina981 (May 5, 2006)

is the gel clear or is a white color?

does it feel heavyish? (never wore primer)


----------



## missjewell (May 5, 2006)

O.K. here is my take on it! IT'S GREAT!!!!!!!!! I LOVE IT!!!! I had a sample of Laura Mercier so I put it on one side of my face and then the Chaffing Gel on the other and you couldn't tell the difference! My make up stayed on and looked great.......I've tried Smashbox and it is the same feeling

I am still wanting to know how some one figured this out...LOL


----------



## Min (May 5, 2006)

Its clear/cloudy gel it does not feel heavy I cant even tell I have it on now. Primers usually break me out so Im so glad this works  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cynpat2000 (May 5, 2006)

This is totallly amazing.I love love love this for a primer ,I have oily skin and b/f this had to repowder every hour now maybe once or twice a day.so anybody on the fence try it youll love it..


----------



## Lil_Claude (May 5, 2006)

After I read this thread i decided to try it myself and I love it. Thanks!


----------



## redspiralz (May 5, 2006)

I'v tried this and I really like how it works . I have oily skin and this doe help the makeup look better and last longer. and I haven't had any adverse reaction to it. And the price s great like $7 and it comes with a coupon inside for $2 off.


----------



## cardboardboxed (May 6, 2006)

Yay more people are using it! Before when I mentioned it peopel thought I was crazy...:whistling:

I wish I could wear this 24/7. It feels so great! Sometimes I want to dump the entire tube on my face.


----------



## newfacelady (May 6, 2006)

I better get out and grab a tube before they're all gone!


----------



## bluebird26 (May 22, 2006)

I got my sample today and I applied it on my face as soon as I could! lol. Well, I still don't know if I like it, it's thicker than the Smashbox primer and does take longer to be absorbed by my skin. I try it again tomorrow. :satisfied:


----------



## dentaldee (May 22, 2006)

I haven't been able to find it here in Canada............have any Canadian gals come across it yet??


----------



## Luvly (May 23, 2006)

hmm. thinking outside the box.

but i really want to try it after reading the comments.

[=


----------



## Bronxcutie (May 23, 2006)

[email protected] thread! Do I even WANT to know how this experiment came about? LOL I think I will try this when my MAC primer runs out.


----------



## Kelly (May 23, 2006)

Awww come on you wanna know.....he he he....now that's exactly what I wrote in my review of this stuff.....who, what how or why did someone discover this as a primer.....LOL


----------



## houseofdeeter (May 30, 2006)

I'm trying this tomorrow!


----------



## PinkRibbons (May 30, 2006)

That sounds like an awesome idea, and probably MUCH cheaper. Very cool, thanks for letting us know!


----------



## houseofdeeter (May 31, 2006)

Okay..I used this today, and I'm pretty happy with how it worked. My forehead is usually really shiny by the end of the day, and it was maybe a little "glisten-y" but not shiny. I was surpised at how far a little bit will go too...it doesn't take much.


----------



## foxydiva (Jun 30, 2006)

&lt;---pissed she didnt find this thread before she went and dropped $40 at ulta on photo finish....Arrrrg i JUST left wal mart too. Will they think I'm crazy if I go right back? LOL


----------



## chrgrl (Jul 1, 2006)

i can't wait to try this! i've never used a foundation primer before....can you use it under MAC studio fix?


----------



## ecstasia (Jul 1, 2006)

I just went ahead and ordered the sample. If it works then I know what I'll be using. I mean why not? Skin is skin, regardless of where it is.

-- Lissi


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Jul 1, 2006)

I have been using Monistat Chafin gel for two months along with my BE. I absolutely love it and it keeps my BE on from 6:00 am until very very late at night.

Much cheaper than Smashbox and works better too.


----------



## FLdaydreamer (Jul 1, 2006)

I've been using this for a week now, and it works well.

Being an over 40 gal, my eyelids have become a little bit crepey (is that a word?), and eyeshadows don't go on smooth or look smooth.

This does a fantastic job on the eyelids. My eyeshadow now goes on smooth and looks smooth all day.

Big thanks to whoever came up with the idea of using it on the face! :rockwoot:


----------



## ToyCollector (Jul 2, 2006)

Whoever said this feels just like silk was dead-on. A friend of mine is now convinced to try it, too. Women spreading the word to put a Monistat product on your face... one friend (or post) at a time. :laughing:


----------



## graceface (Jul 3, 2006)

does anyone know where I can buy this in Canada?


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jul 3, 2006)

when my female students saw me buying it at work they all started asking questions, and by the end of the day all of them bought it LOL

BTW, you can just take the coupon out of the box and use it on the purchase  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaeisme (Jul 3, 2006)

I have ordered a free sample..so I can check it out and see if it's a good as my Laura Mercier...if so..that will be a whole lot cheaper...


----------



## AprilRayne (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm so glad everyone is still loving this! I've been using it everyday ever since this thread started and I love it! I've only had to buy one tube and it's lasted me from then until now! I even put some on my hubby's face without telling him what it was and he was like "Ooh, that feels really good, what is it?" I just told him it was a primer to help my fndt stay on. He would probably die if he knew what I had really put on his face!! Ha ha!


----------



## foxydiva (Jul 3, 2006)

Ok used it LOVED it, lasted ALL night. I went out dancing with the girls and it helped my skin stay grease free. Just a few rice paper blots and I was good to go. No sliding and helped a lot with the make-up transfer. Really smoothed out the skin too. Except my man friend was looking at me a little funny when he saw the tube of monistat in my case when I was getting dressed. I think I may transfer it to another bottle lol.


----------



## JoAnnAtkinson (Jul 3, 2006)

Bought it and loving it!!!:rockwoot: Makes my skin feel velvety smooth and "fills in" the lines and pores. Absolutely prepares your face for your foundation!!!! No need to spend High $$$$ on anything else. You can get it at Walmart!

However, now watch the price go up when they figure out we like if for our faces, instead of between our legs. LOL LOL That is the way it usually works! :bawling:


----------



## Min (Jul 4, 2006)

Ive been using this before it was even posted on this board &amp; am still loving it. I know most of you prob use it under MU but I also smooth a small amount over my pores after foundation application. My pores almost disappear when I do this.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jul 4, 2006)

has anyone used it past its expiration date? I'm not quite sure what can expire in it.


----------



## graceface (Jul 4, 2006)

does anyone know where to buy this in Canada?


----------



## amynyc (Aug 9, 2006)

I see this alot and was wondering if its for oily skin? I have oily skin and wear a powder foundation or a mineral foundation and was wondering if this would be good to use underneath to control oilys? Also does it help with pores? Thanks everyone Amy


----------



## TylerD (Aug 9, 2006)

I didnt think primer ever went good with a powder foundation??? I always thought it ment to applie underneath a creme foundation. Anytime I tried applying a primer underneath a powder it just flaked off, it was gross.


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey Amy -

I use this as a primer, and it works just great for me (I have very very oily skin). On some days I use a liquid foundation and on others a mineral powder foundation - both of them seem to work fine with this primer as long as I leave time in between application for each product to dry (wash face, apply moisturizer - wait 5 minutes, apply primer - wait five more minutes and then apply foundation of choice). Afterwards I am left with a smooth and shine free complexion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If you want more opinions, just do a search for 'primers, or monistat primer' and you should come up for a thread - I've actually read it before I just don't know the link...maybe one of the wonderful mods here can help you out with that.

Best of luck!!


----------



## Princess6828 (Aug 9, 2006)

Okay WHAT are you guys talking about - the only Monistat I've ever heard of is the stuff for yeast infections.


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Aug 9, 2006)

Lol - monistat anti chafing gel can actually be used as a primer; who discovered this I have no idea, but it works Most of the ingredients are actually the same ingredients in regular primers sold in different makeup lines. As the anti chafing gel is meant for skin already, it doesn't cause any problems applying it to the skin on the face. At about 7.00 for a fairly large tube, it's a great addition to one's Mu collection


----------



## lynnda (Aug 9, 2006)

Do a search for monistat primer, there are several threads which explain.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Aug 9, 2006)

search button is your friend!

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/sho...Primer....html


----------



## Princess6828 (Aug 9, 2006)

So, does this work for extremely oily skin? It's cheap enough that it's worth a shot for me.


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Aug 9, 2006)

I have extremely oily skin and it seems to do a pretty good job of keeping things under control


----------



## Princess6828 (Aug 9, 2006)

Hmm...Maybe I'll stop at the drugstore when I get out of work tonight.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 9, 2006)

Please keep us posted.


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 9, 2006)

thanks, ella, for the link! i'm gonna merge the threads togehter to keep the info in one place  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dlb04 (Aug 10, 2006)

I just ordered the sample, but i can't wait...goin to Walmart tomorrow!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 10, 2006)

I use it and it does wonders. I also have Smashbox primer too but Monistat works just as good if not better, even on combo skin!


----------



## subeemama (Aug 10, 2006)

I read about this on another beauty board. I've had this for a while now and it does work very nicely. It makes my skin feel so nice. The only thing is, it's hiding at the bottom of my makeup case! That darn Monisat logo! LOL!


----------



## Cool Kitten (Aug 10, 2006)

for those of you who're going to buy it- the box has a coupon for $2 off next purchase, you can take it out and use it right away!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lynnda (Aug 10, 2006)

I just went and bought this tonight! I'll let you all know tomorrow how it works!


----------



## blondie36 (Aug 10, 2006)

i have heard this before too, i think im going to try it, smashbox primer is just about finished and i needed a brush from mac but i was feelin guilty about spending 100.00for both things - now i will be getting the brush and the monistat gel - 50.00 bucks saved , i hope it works good


----------



## Princess6828 (Aug 10, 2006)

Alright, I ordered a sample of this stuff. Can't believe I'm putting Monistat on my face lol. On one part of the website it said allow 6-8 weeks for delivery, but then when I ordered it, it said it would be here in 7 days. I'm not waiting 6-8 weeks for a stinkin sample.


----------



## dlb04 (Aug 10, 2006)

i ordered the sample but went out this morning and bought a tube because i couldn't wait! my skin feels amazing...i love this stuff! Who woulda thought???


----------



## chrgrl (Aug 11, 2006)

i think this dries out my face a little. anyone else experiencing that?


----------



## ivette (Aug 11, 2006)

never heard of it. kind of sounds gross though


----------



## CharH (Aug 11, 2006)

Okay after reading this thread for 15 minutes...I'm convinced. I have read about this on other beauty boards but thought those women were crazy! I can't wait to try it.

Thanks ladies...:g:


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 11, 2006)

You will not regret it either!


----------



## blondie36 (Aug 11, 2006)

ok i had to buy this today @ cvs for 7.99 and it looks and feels the same as smashbox primer i cant believe it - wow all the money im going to save to buy more mu (haha) and it doesnt have a scent at all - this is 1 of the reasons i love mut,you learn sooo much ,thanks for the tip girls


----------



## Zoey (Aug 11, 2006)

I got this thingie in an amazing RAOK a few days ago and will definitely try it tonight!


----------



## Min (Aug 11, 2006)

When I try to use this it seems like my makeup just rolls of my face almost like it primes to good. I cant seem to buff the MMU in like im supposed to &amp; my coverage isnt all that great. Sucks I was hoping I would figure it out but its been literally since before it was posted on this board that ive been using it. When they say it makes your skin feel like glass they arent kidding but I guess in my case its not a good thing :scared:


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 11, 2006)

thanks for the post, haven't tried it.


----------



## lynnda (Aug 12, 2006)

I have used this for the past two days and iIreally like it. The first day I tried it with BE and today with a cream to powder foundation and I liked it both ways especially with the BE. My seemed much smoother and lasted longer than usual. :icon_chee


----------



## LVA (Aug 12, 2006)

have u tried smashbox primer? it sounds like it's makes your face smoother than smashbox primer .. hmm .. i have the smashbox .. but it makes my face too smooth, so i just use it in my T-zones .. hehe


----------



## violetcigarette (Aug 12, 2006)

cool. I gotta find this at my local drugstore. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Min (Aug 12, 2006)

No I havent but I did find a primer powder thats really good so im starting to look further into them it seems to work better for MMU &amp; you dont have to wait for it to dry.


----------



## CharH (Aug 14, 2006)

Okay...I promised I would try it and I did! AMAZING!!! I do like it better than smashbox and I LOVE the price. I wear BE foundtion and it works beautifully over that. Thank you so much ladies you have all just saved me a TON of money. I wonder what will happen when the people who mfg. monistat find out about this?? LOL The price will probably go up. I'm stocking up on this stuff.

Char :icon_bigg


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 14, 2006)

I am glad you love it. I use it and have used since May and I think it works better than the smashbox I have. Its cheaper too.


----------



## kaeisme (Aug 14, 2006)

I tried it for several days..but I didn't like it...I just didn't like the way it made my foundation look..and it made me break out...*pout*..it was soooooo cheap too...just haven't anything better than LM..


----------



## sproutwings (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm sooo heading to the drugstore! I need to get some of this...and that tooth-whitener stuff y'all were talking about in another thread...


----------



## TylerD (Aug 30, 2006)

Ya I want to get this stuff also, I am a little skeptic of the breakout though. However if I just use it under my eyes like around my nose area where my pores are it shouldnt be too bad then. Im not getting this to help my foundation last, just to see how good of a job it does at concealing pores.


----------



## wvpumpkin (Aug 30, 2006)

What tooth whitener stuff????


----------



## AprilRayne (Aug 30, 2006)

yeah, I want to know about the tooth whitener stuff too! I guess I missed that thread! Links, anyone??

p.s. I've been using this gel since the beginning of this thread, last April, and I still love it!! Try it, it's great!!


----------



## wvpumpkin (Aug 30, 2006)

I have been using it since the beginning also. I love it. I just ran out this morning though. I will have to pick some more up


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 30, 2006)

I've never heard of this. Maybe I should try it


----------



## Stitch (Aug 30, 2006)

Guess what I need to get at the store in the morning?? Thanks for all the info!!!


----------



## sproutwings (Aug 30, 2006)

I can't remember the name...look under cheap teeth whitener... maybe the thread about the one they saw on Oprah?? I'd remember the name if I saw it...


----------



## AprilRayne (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks, sproutwings, I just did a search on it and it's called "Dr. George's Dental White toothpaste whitening booster"! Add that to my list of things I want to try!!


----------



## TylerD (Aug 30, 2006)

Sorry for this thread here..... I dont want to waste space haha, but I did a search on the internet for Monistat Anti Chafing gel and nothing came up. Like no links or anything. I even looked on the shoppers website and nothing came up???? Am I spelling it wrong or something.


----------



## Lia (Aug 30, 2006)

Look on www.drugstore.com , they used to sell it


----------



## TylerD (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks very much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . But how do you guys find this stuff in your drugstore near you??? If its not on the internet hardly how will it be in shoppers or walmart.... This isnt good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was looking so foreward to trying this stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

BTW is this what the stuff looks like???

http://www.drugstore.com/products/pr...-CLOSE-MATCHES


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Aug 30, 2006)

yeah, thats what I saw on walgreens.com. If you're not sure check out monistat.com


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 30, 2006)

I had to go to the Monistat website, and then link from there to the Soothing Care products. I know it's sold near the tampons and whatnot in the stores LOL!


----------



## Cool Kitten (Aug 31, 2006)

in my Eckerd it's sold with yeast infection stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD (Aug 31, 2006)

Ok thanks everybody  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . Honestly this is going to be aukward lmao ill be shopping in the tampon isle haha. Well Ill bring my girlfriend that way it wont be so bad.


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 31, 2006)

yeah i went to walgreens and saw it near the pregnancy test area.


----------



## KristieTX (Aug 31, 2006)

I found it near the yeast infection creams at CVS. LOL It's good stuff, just like Smashbox Photo Finish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD (Aug 31, 2006)

Alright thanks everyone. I hope shoppers carries it haha. I hate ordering stuff from the internet gah!! Takes so blood long to get here in Saskatchewan Canada. The only time I order something is when im positive its not in stores here or when its like over 50 dollars or something.... But for this 6 dollar little tube of Monistat stuff, It better be in shoppers!


----------



## togal (Aug 31, 2006)

HI.

I'm from Canada. They do not sell Monistat Anti-chafe gel here. I got mine in the US.

Tammy


----------



## TylerD (Aug 31, 2006)

Frickin crap I wish I would have saw that message before I ran around the city today lol. Damn we dont have it. How typical Canada not having a new product. DAMMIT!!


----------



## AprilRayne (Aug 31, 2006)

Hey Tyler, I replied to your PM before I read this post about you not being able to find it!! That sucks! Doesn't Wal-Mart's in Canada carry it?


----------



## TylerD (Aug 31, 2006)

Hey April thanks for the pm back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . I appriciate it very much. And to answer your question no Walmart doesnt carry it here at all.... Canada has some issues in getting new products like 5 years after America gets them. I swear by the time we get the stuff I will have already found a new product probably  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . Why does Canada have to be so damn slow!!!!!!!


----------



## AprilRayne (Aug 31, 2006)

Let me know if you're having trouble finding it!! I'll buy one for you and send it to ya! Also, check out monistat's website, last I checked, they were sending out free samples! The sample takes forever to get there though!! Anyway, let me know!


----------



## TylerD (Sep 1, 2006)

Thank you very much April that is very nice of you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . I will call around a few places and check (well maybe Ill have my mom or gf do it haha) and then I will check out the website. Then if all els fails I will ask you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . I would hate to ask that huge of a favour from ya lol.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Sep 1, 2006)

what do poor Canadians do when they start chafing?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dentaldee (Sep 1, 2006)

I have search EVERYWHERE here in Canada..........no luck......I was recently in the US and I bought 2 tubes of the stuff.....so I should be good for a while!!! but there are many, many, many things that we don't have here......IT SUCKS!!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 1, 2006)

welcome to MuT!

i hope you get it somehow, tyler!


----------



## TylerD (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks Jen.... and yes I agree with the others that Canada gets pretty much nothing.. I guess I will have to order from the internet. I swear Regina is the worst for getting products and such. The quickest ive ever gotten something by mail was like 3 weeks.... This will probably take a month atleast  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . Damn!!


----------



## firesign (Sep 4, 2006)

Wow this is a great post. I'm gonna try this. Thanks


----------



## bad cat (Sep 4, 2006)

Ladies, Ladies, Stop Frettin'. This product is offering free samples at www.soothingcare.com Go there and sign up to try it. I tried posting a picture of it so you guys can get an idea. Hope this helps calm everyone down :laughing:


----------



## bluebird26 (Sep 4, 2006)

Oh, I ll add it to my list too  /emoticons/[email protected]2x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thank you!


----------



## bad cat (Sep 4, 2006)

I read the label and it states "When using this product DO NOT GET INTO EYES" so if anyone is thinking of putting around the eye area please be careful. I also tried posting a picture and info on a thread on MuT but I can't seem to find it for you guys. Here's the info www.soothingcare.com


----------



## shanes_babygirl (Sep 4, 2006)

Im defintly going to try it..thanks


----------



## firesign (Sep 4, 2006)

Me TOOO!! I 'm trying it...... if it the same ingredients why not!


----------



## katlynn83634 (Sep 5, 2006)

Read about the Monistat gel on another site and have been using it for about two months. Love it!!! my make stays almost all day and I don't get raccon eyes. I have very oily so anything that can keep the shine away for more than two hours and not cause a breakout is a great thing.


----------



## rdenee (Sep 5, 2006)

I just got my sample in the mail a few days ago. I am loving this. I don't use foundation, but I have been using it for my e/s primer. I am loving it so far. It feels so smooth and my e/s goes on much more evenly. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## pj03079 (Sep 6, 2006)

I recently bought the Smash Box primer and it was very expensive. When run out of it I'm going to try the Monistate Anti-Chafing Gel. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 6, 2006)

i bought this and it really does work! im gonna put it in a different container tho, it looks a lil wierd


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 6, 2006)

I finally bought it at Target today and im going to try it soon!


----------



## MBenita (Sep 6, 2006)

Don't forget, professional models use hemorroid (sp?) cream to reduce puffiness...

Now from your behind to your face is weird but many people do it - either undercover or not.


----------



## dentaldee (Sep 19, 2006)

ok........I've been using Lise Watier primer(Canadian brand) for sometime now and I was in the US recently so I picked up some monistat gel stuff b/c of all the buzz.........well I've been using it for 4 weeks now........I have concluded that I do not like it..........my face gets greasy in no time and my m/u does not stay put worth a damn....now I have been using this with my mineral m/u .......so I may switch back to my regular foundation and give it another try..........but so far I'm not impressed!!


----------



## Stitch (Sep 20, 2006)

Bought this last week. Love it. Gave a sample to a friend. She loves it. I'm sold, but still laughing about putting a Monistat product on my face!


----------



## blondie36 (Sep 20, 2006)

i agree, i like it for regular foundation , but i use mmu also and i dont think it works well with it


----------



## KristieTX (Sep 20, 2006)

I am so mad! The Monistat has started breaking me out. :scared: I really love this product other than that.


----------



## firesign (Sep 24, 2006)

I really like it !!! It works better than any other primer I have used. My makeup stays on until I wash it off at nite. And Yes I use it around my eyes.


----------



## yvette104 (Oct 18, 2006)

I've been using this for about a month now and it works great!


----------



## Tina Marie (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm trying it ladies! your reviews sound great!


----------



## Thais (Oct 22, 2006)

I tried this recently as a primer. At first I was impressed because the texture felt like the smashbox primer. But as soon as I put it on my face, I regretted it. Since it is not made for facial use, it is very thick and oily. And, unlike other primers, it did NOT hold the makeup on my face all day. So I do not recommend this as a primer, IMHO.


----------



## girl2006 (Oct 25, 2006)

i ordered the sample but when am i gonna get it?


----------



## LVA (Oct 25, 2006)

Thx for the review  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been putting off buying this since the day this thread was started (looong time ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) I've been so tempted to try it out due to every1's rave , but since i wear MMu ...and it didn't work w/your MMu .... i think i can safely take it off my lemming list .. lol .. .thx dentaldee


----------



## stacybadabing (Oct 30, 2006)

I use this after shaving my bikini area to prevent razor rash and bumps. Its really to prevent moisture rashes. I do like it under the bust area also in the summer *blush*...i currently am using the laura gellar spackle primer but i will try it this as a primer on my face too...

just remember this isnt for the vaginal area even tho its from monistat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## oceanmist (Oct 30, 2006)

I wear MMU and wear this and it worked well for me. My super oily skin doesn't shine anymore and my makeup doesn't fall off. I showed this to a lady at work and she tried it and loved it. Her face would get VERY shiny after only an hour or two at work. Now, she's not shiny at all!

It's thick, but I didn't think it was oily at all. I use a lot on the apples of my cheeks since I have large pores. It really helps them minimize it. I put it on after I moisturize and let it dry about 5-10 minutes before applying my MMU. Tocopheryl acetate is vitamin E and that might be what's causing some folks to break out. When added to skin care and cosmetic products, this vitamin can clog pores and irritate some skin types. I'm amazed, but it hasn't clogged my pores and my pre-rosacea skin seems calmer throughout the day.


----------



## CindyLouWhoo (Nov 12, 2006)

I am so excited, I bought some today just because I have heard such great things!!! I am on my first month of accutane and my pores are huge looking, I certainly hope this works.


----------



## TylerD (Nov 12, 2006)

Cindy let us know how you like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . And yes unfortanetly Accutane will make your pores look big  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It did that with me.


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 12, 2006)

Great information, ladies... I must try these


----------



## TylerD (Nov 13, 2006)

Ya no kidding. And why has Canada not got this stuff yet???? Seriously its been like 2 months now, man we suck!!


----------



## dentaldee (Nov 13, 2006)

I have some.......so if anyone in Canada wants to try some just let me know and I'll send u some free of charge!!


----------



## CindyLouWhoo (Nov 14, 2006)

OMG, It works so great! This stuff really seems to smooth the pores and acne scars, give it a try, what have you got to loose?


----------



## janetsbreeze (Nov 14, 2006)

i have been using this for a few months now and still love it!


----------



## love2482 (Nov 15, 2006)

Why did I have to read this thread AFTER I bought the $42 smashbox primer?? Argg. Oh well.

This seems like a good idea though!


----------



## Thais (Nov 15, 2006)

Girls, correct me if I am wrong, but I have the impression that the ones of you who actually like Monistat as a primer never tried a good "real" primer before...??? I tried Monistat and it did feel nice, however, halfway through the day my face felt gross, looked oily, and my foundation was all blotchy. It is probably better than using nothing at all, however, it does not compare to good primers such a smashbox, sue devitt, MAC, etc... Just my 2 cents.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pamomma3 (Nov 15, 2006)

This is a great tip to save money thank you


----------



## reginaalear (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I actually went out and bought this today! It actually worked. My make up went on so smooth and looks Flawless. Sadly I just purchased my first smashbox primer. If I hadn't I wouldn't have paid so much for it when I can get monistat for $6.00 I actually suggested this to my sister as well, but she thinks i'm a little nuts!! Just wanted to let everyone know that it worked great for me!! There is a smell to it, but once you put it on you can't smell it, At least I can't!! By the way I do currently use a primer, Estee Lauder Prime Fx.


----------



## lynnda (Dec 16, 2006)

I can say you are probably right!! That is why I have yet to try one of the pricey brands because I know I would end up liking them so much better! I guess I had better stick with the Monistat until I can afford to use the Smashbox continually!


----------



## Hi Im Mandy (Dec 16, 2006)

I just ordered a sample of this a few minutes ago... I figure, what do I have to loose?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really hope it doesn't break me out though.. first here I am putting laxatives on my face (Phillips Milk of Magnesia for a makeup primer.. many people love it! haha) and NOW im going to be putting yeast infection stuff on my face! LOL... the things I go through to have good looking makeup.


----------



## fiji (Dec 17, 2006)

I don't like Smashbox primer, but I do like the DHC velvet coat, and I can't afford it, so yeah, I'll be picking some up the next time I'm at watmart for sure.


----------



## Lindsey2 (Dec 28, 2006)

I have an extremely oily T-zone and have been looking forever for a product that would control the oil. Monistat works unbelievably well at oil-control for me. Usually, I'm using blotting paper an hour after applying my make-up. When I use Monistat as a primer, 4-5 hours later there is no oil visible on my face and when use the blotting paper, there is no oil to absorb.

I love Monistat for oil-control, but there is also a downside. After I've worn it for a day, it seems to dry out, redden and irritate my skin. I'm thinking about putting a lightweight moisturizer on, letting it dry and then applying the Monistat to see if that works better. It's strange to go from constantly fighting the oilies to applying a moisturizer before putting on the rest of my make-up. I hope it works because I LOVE being oil-free.


----------



## Min (Dec 28, 2006)

Just an FYI its not the stuff for the infections its the anti chaffing gel. I didnt want you to buy the wrong thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AquaBlu (Dec 28, 2006)

Actually I keep one of these tubes in my purse in case my shoes start hurting me. I guess I can trying using it on my face now hu? What does it do if your not wearing foundation, just smooth everything out?


----------



## Lala7819 (Jan 2, 2007)

Well, after seeing the beginning of this *very long* thread, and all the safety questions, I called and spoke to one of the nurses at the monistat company (I myself, am a nurse, so I wanted to ask the company before jumping in). The nurse sounded surprised, first she said 'that's not what it was formulated for.' and I was thinking *no shit, that's why I called* she asked if it's over or under foundation that people are using it, and said she'd have to ask one of the doctors there. She also suggested that whoever uses it consult their dermatologist and have them look at it, or at the very least, consult your doctor. She didn't get one of the doctors there on the phone for me, but she took my phone#, so I may receive some sort of embarrassing message from the monistat company at a later date. She also offered to send me some coupons as a thank you for calling, so I will probably be getting a sweet envelope emblazoned with monistat in huge lettering.

In my opinion, though the ingredients may be the same as some other primers, they may not have the same amounts, or methods of formulating the product, which could cause it to affect you in a different way. Best bet is to check with a doctor (if you are embarrassed about it, just think about it, it could be worse, you could be like me, with a company known for it's yeast infection treatments sending you mail and calling you in the future... talking to a doctor would be private enough... lol). or if not that, analyze the ingredients list a bot more in comparison... do both the chaffing gel and primer have ingredients listed in the same order (since the list goes from most used to least, it could make a difference.)... also, if the primer has an 'active ingredient' list (I doubt it does though), like the gel should, does it list the same ingredients there/same amounts?

I may try this just for kicks, but I don't want to risk health (it could be dangerous to use on eyes, or block pores/oil glands)

That's just my take on it, though.

-Laura


----------



## MacForMe (Jan 2, 2007)

No- Monistat is the "brand".. they make yeast infection treatments. Now, they have a gel thats supposed to put a film over your skin to prevent chafing.. Its alot like SmashBox's primer.. at least the look and feel of it.


----------



## cathyx2 (Jan 26, 2007)

I see a dermatologist on a regular basis and have verrry oil skin w/ rosacea and my dermatologist recomended that I use antipersperant on my nose to control oil before makeup. It does work but in my opinion it does not give as good a finish as a primer. I'm thinking about combining it with a primer to see if that improves things a little.


----------



## LVA (Jan 26, 2007)

I have smashbox and love it. I've also used monistat and although monistat does not compare to smashbox (monistat makes face "slippery" whereas smashbox creates a smooth canvas ) ... monistat does do a decent job for onli $6


----------



## crucibelle (Jan 26, 2007)

The Monistat didn't work for me. It made me more oily and made my foundation look blotchy after a couple of hours. However, I might try it out again at some point, because I might have applied too much.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 26, 2007)

i have smashbox and i honestly dont see the difference when i do or dont wear it. Maybe i dont need it? idk


----------



## Jinjer (Jan 26, 2007)

when i badly needed a primer i considered buying this but didn't...i'm glad i held out! I bought a full size Smash Box primer a few months later and don't regret it. Also i don't use it every day so it should last me a pretty long time


----------



## SherryAnn (Jan 27, 2007)

I started to pick this up the other day but couldn't get past the idea of putting Monistat products on my face, so I put it back on the shelf. Maybe I'm nuts, but I just can't bring myself to do it. However, I have put preparation H under my eyes...so I obviously have issues that I need to work through and set myself straight!


----------



## Gvieve (Jan 29, 2007)

i honestly dont see the difference when i do or dont wear it. Maybe i dont need it?


----------



## newyorlatin (Jan 30, 2007)

Tip. Before applying the gel onto your face with the cap still in place mix the tube by skwishing it back and forth. I guess the word I could have used is squeeze. whatever. anyways, just mix it up w/ the cap on and this will eliminate any oily effects that some people experience. It's identical to smashbox primer minus a few inert ingredients


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 30, 2007)

thanks for the tip!


----------



## evette (Jan 30, 2007)

are you all talking about the chaffing relief powder gel by monistat?


----------



## newyorlatin (Jan 30, 2007)

That's the one. Anti chaffing gel.


----------



## ALoHa (Jan 31, 2007)

Whenever I wear this I never have to touch up even with powder all day at work. It keeps everything perfect. But I agree with pre-mixing it in the tube before applying because sometimes it seems to separate and make kind of oiliness on the face but if I do the pre-mixing with the lid on no problem at all. I hope my English made sense to understand for all.


----------



## CubNan (Jan 31, 2007)

I use Caudalie's serum under my regular moisterizer every morning. I wonder if using a primer after that would be over kill because I would add in liquid foundation too.


----------



## littlebit (Feb 1, 2007)

If you think this is weird than you prob would not use prep H for puffiness arond the eyes---but that works amazing too!!!!


----------



## ALoHa (Feb 10, 2007)

It took two months for me to receive my sample. If you buy it straight out open the box first and there's a two dollar off coupon inside.

As for the mental scarring, use your current mood to dull the pain, :rotfl:


----------



## coromo (Feb 10, 2007)

This is just what I need and thanks for the sample link and the coupon in the box info.

since you guys say this stuff is like Smashbox it must totally be off the chain. and I can afford it too.

I'm going to get some this weekend. thanks for this info.


----------



## IBMis2 (Feb 19, 2007)

I bought some this weekend, and I love it so far. I have never tried a primer before so I can't compare it to anything. I ended up paying 2.99 after my coupon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

After using it a few days, I'm wondering if it dried my makeup/face out??


----------



## Olivia23 (Feb 20, 2007)

I tried this because of this forum suggested it, and I love it! I never tried the real primer stuff, so I guess I don't know what I'm missing, but this does help with my mineral makeup in minimizing my pores.

Also for the ones who think this is for "down there", it's not. This is an anti chaffing gel. People use it wherever they tend to chafe a lot. Such as under the breast or wherever things tend to rub a lot and get red. I don't even think you are supposed to use it "down there".

I forgot to add to the ones who are embarrased(sp?), do you buy tampons or pads? I think it's about the same. I checked out with no problem, and if anyone did snicker or anything, I would make them wonder even more by telling them it's for my face!


----------



## hushabye (Mar 8, 2007)

i just bought this. I hope i like it. I have a smashbox primer lying around somewhere that i used only once anyway.


----------



## anjanasadil (Mar 9, 2007)

i just bought a tube of the monistat anti chafing today as well. i'm excited to try it out tommorow....i hope it works well, i just cant bring myself up to pay so much for smashbox!!!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Mar 10, 2007)

CVS sells a house brand dupe, the ingredients are the same:

CVS Online Pharmacy Store


----------



## reginaalear (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks!! I'm going to CVS today for a BOGO on Revlon so i'm going to grab a few of these. I do have the monistat brand but am almost out. I have tried Smashbox and Monistat I have to say I can't tell a difference. Can't wait to get to CVS now!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue (Mar 12, 2007)

lol!


----------



## fishchick72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Ok, I sent for a free sample too! I have not seen this in stores......not sure where to find it if I like it.......

And I've never tried a makeup primer before, so I have nothing to compare it to.....I hope it doesn't feel heavy &amp; thick on my face.


----------



## nursie (Apr 20, 2007)

well if you go looking for it, i found it in CVS drugstore in the section with the condoms and 'personal lubricants'


----------



## BeneBaby (Apr 20, 2007)

I've tried it and it clogged my pores. It does have some of the same ingredients as standard primers though. The worst part was explaining to my BF why I had "chafing gel" in my makeup case......


----------



## sadiesparkle (Apr 20, 2007)

Ick! I don't think I could get over it to put it on my face but I'm glad those of you who are brave enough like it!!

Kudos to you brave ladies *salutes*

xxx


----------



## agostina1 (Apr 22, 2007)

I have a motto - I only use beauty products on my face.

Your taking a big risk of messing up your skin when you use products that weren't made to be used on your face.


----------



## clwkerric (Apr 22, 2007)

I've heard it works... so does Phillips Milk &amp; Magnesium. (So I've heard) Haven't tried it yet.


----------



## CharmedImSure (May 19, 2007)

Laura Mercier primer wasn't any good for my skin, so today I tried skipping the primer step and just using moisturizer and her Mineral Wear SPF 15 powder foundation and it looks the exact same, so I'm thinking primer doesn't really make a huge difference with my oily skin.

But I definitely have to try this Monistat stuff...anything that works with controlling oil will convince me....And I'm hoping that Laura Mercier's expensive foundation will be strong enough to work with the monistat (b/c she claims it's water-resistant and everything)....

oh and it wasn't at my Walgreens so I'm checking Target next.


----------



## fishchick72 (May 19, 2007)

I've recently started using MOM as a primer under my mineral makeup &amp; it controls oil better than anything else I've ever tried!! And I have super duper oil slick skin!

I tried the anti chafing gel, but didn't really like it, it made my face so slippery that it seemed like my foundation wouldn't adhere well, but maybe it's just cuz I wear mineral makeup, I'm not really sure........


----------



## newyorkknick (May 19, 2007)

hey, um, in what isle would i find this? im gonna give this a try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and primer, is this the stuff that helps makeup go on smooth or is this stuff that prevents oil from coming back during the day?


----------



## CharmedImSure (May 19, 2007)

I *thought* it was intended for both purposes, also primer helps to form a protective barrier between make-up and skin.

ErMm, I might be remembering this wrong, but Paula's Choice Brand has this Mattifying Concentrate (I believe for intended purposes of holding back the oil) and it's made of silicones as well, silicones-slippery-feel....like monistat..

Anyways, I'll just take the tip of mixing it before using it, to see if it works.

Did that lady that called the Monistat Company about health concerns ever get a call back? So is it safe or what?


----------



## fishchick72 (May 19, 2007)

I found it on the feminine product aisle with the tampons &amp; such at walmart. I tried target first &amp; they did not have it.


----------



## newyorkknick (May 19, 2007)

its in the isle with pads, tampons, condoms


----------



## CharmedImSure (May 21, 2007)

yea I finally found some at my Target- a tube of about 1.5 oz costed $6.59 with a $2.00 off coupon for next purchase...what a deal. Tonight, after I thoroughly mixed the stuff in the tube, I put a thin layer on my cheek and on the side of my nose...it's controlling oil really well on my nose (cheeks aren't oily), I can tell because the other side of my nose is much more oily.

And some people claim the monistat stuff is greasy, but it actually says non-greasy on the side and the only reason why that may appear is because some of your oil is seeping back through your pores.

*All* of the ingredients in Monistat have been used in other facial products (maybe not all in the same one) so I really don't see what the huge problem is with putting it on your face.


----------



## MizzLiebz (May 21, 2007)

it makes ur make-up stay too, right?


----------



## CharmedImSure (May 21, 2007)

I hope so, but I'll definitely try it with my MMU after a few days of testing it with nothing else on to see that it (hopefully) doesn't cause breakouts. However, my Laura Mercier powder foundation stays on pretty well ironically thanks to the binding, sticky quality of bismuth oxychloride which is fine on my skin...


----------



## Momo (May 26, 2007)

Thais observed that most of you have not used a "real" primer before and I noticed that too. I guess I will try Monistat, and come back to review it comparing to Sue Devitt, BE, Fyrinnae, and Pureluxe. I feel like a primer snob but how can you tell if it's working if you haven't continuously tried another high quality primer? I'll eat my words if it works for me though.


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (May 27, 2007)

I'd be interested in the results of your trial, momokins! Don't forget to use the double-blind method to minimize any tester bias. :laughing:


----------



## CharmedImSure (May 27, 2007)

Well, I finally tried it with my laura mercier mmu, and it was pretty good but it resulted in WHITEHEADS/small pimples on my forehead!!!!!!!!!!!!! (because I only applied a thin layer to my nose, eyelids and middle of forehead).....it was fine on my eyes and nose, just not that forehead breakout bit! Will not try again on sensitive areas of my face.


----------



## chocobon (May 27, 2007)

I think that's a great idea momkins!!!!

Cuz ladies there r so many great primers out there and u won't know the difference until u have used one!!

Honestly I love my Smashbox primer!!


----------



## emily_3383 (May 28, 2007)

I honestly dont feel the need for a primer. I have smashbox and monistat and i dont see a difference! (i think ive said this before, i cant remember) lol


----------



## kaylin_marie (May 28, 2007)

I don't know if anyone has said this yet, b/c i didn't feel like reading 15 pages of replies. But the chaffing gel isn't for "down below" it's for anything that can chafe. Like if your thighs rub together, or the inside of your arms get chafed/behind your knees, etc.


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (May 29, 2007)

The actual name of this product is "Soothing Careâ„¢ Chafing Relief Powder-Gel" Skin Protectant, from the makers of Monistat. According the the instructions on the box, it is meant to relieve chafing from moisture, movement and shaving on delicate areas like the inner thighs, bikini area, under arms and breasts by creating a silky, breathable, invisible moisture-control barrier on the skin.

It is definitely NOT for use intravaginally or on the mucous membranes of the vagina.

I discovered this product when I was googling for something to apply under or over my foundation to minimize the appearance of large pores and make the skin look smoother. Before that, I had never heard of a primer, apart from the one you use before painting (I'm talking home renovations here). However, since finding Soothing Careâ„¢ Chafing Relief Powder-Gel, it has become my HG primer because it does *exactly* what I need it to do at a very affordable price.

I'm so thrilled it works so well for me because I wouldn't be able to afford the brand name primers, what with not working and paying off the mortgage and other househould expenses.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaylin_marie (May 29, 2007)

Very well put.

I love the stuff.


----------



## CharmedImSure (May 29, 2007)

Same here! The only reason why I actually was convinced into purchasing the LM and monistat stuff was because people said it helped to control oil/create a barrier under makeup, but it didn't do either of those things and w/o using primer I don't breakout at all! I'm through with it! In my book it's just another commercial scam to reap in more money! :rotfl:


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (May 29, 2007)

charmander,

You're absolutely right! The only reason cosmetic companies stay in business and rake in billions of dollars every year is because they spend a huge portion of their budget on marketing new and "specialized" products. And in order for these niche products to break into the mainstream, their advertising campaigns create a real sense of need and urgency to the masses. The product is marketed in such a way that it makes the consumer feel they may not be using the best product for their specific needs. The truth is, as you have found out with primers, not all of us actually need or will benefit from from the product.


----------



## Momo (May 29, 2007)

I agree w u Ananda and Charmander, although I do see a difference when I use primer. I just don't *need *it. I found the right foundation for me that will last as long as I need it with good coverage and oil control by itself. BTW I'm testing out Monistat. I'm going to use it for a few days before I comment.


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (May 29, 2007)

Like Momo, I rely on my foundation to give me the coverage, oil-control and staying power I need. However, I dab on Soothing Care Chafing Relief Powder-Gel on the areas of my face when I need to minimize the appearance of my large pores and depressed scars. The silicone forms a silky layer over these areas, filling in the lines and crevices and gives the illusion of smoother skin. The water repellence of the silicone layer is an added bonus.


----------



## queenkimie (May 29, 2007)

OMG what a great idea! I'm queen of using things in odd ways I love it and am gonna try it today! Mary Kay had a velocity moisturizing gel made with silicone and I used to use that as primer too!


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (May 29, 2007)

Hey Labrat81!

Thank you for giving us an insider's view of the cosmetics industry!!! I can see how easy it is for the consumer to be dazzled by this veil of glitz and glamor created by the marketing genius of the cosmetic giants.

I am amazed at how successful they are at brand loyalty marketing, targeted at teenagers to establish and maintain lifelong brand loyalty.

Ohhh, I would L.O.V.E to have a bucket-load of medium-weight dimethicones!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenkimie (May 29, 2007)

Okay everyone, I used it today, and was impressed! I thought it would feel icky but it didnt and my make up ( tinted moisturizer) went on super smooth and has lasted all day with no oiliness. Happily suprsed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks so much for the great tip !


----------



## fishchick72 (May 30, 2007)

yeah, it broke me out in the temple area really bad.


----------



## peanut_butter_j (May 30, 2007)

I am tempted to try this because of the smooth application of foundation some of yall get, but on the other hand it can also cause break outs which is worse then disappearing foundation.


----------



## yumemiru (May 30, 2007)

I would use a primer instead of that. It just seems to me that there is medication in it somehow and doesn't feel right.


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (May 30, 2007)

Soothing Care Chafing Relief Powder-Gel is NOT a "medication". It is purely a *skin protectant*.

Here are the _*facts*_:

Active Ingredient: Dimethicone 1.2% 

Purpose: Skin Protectant

Inactive Ingredients: Cyclopentasiloxane, dimethicone, dimethicone/vinyl dimethicone crosspolymer, silica, tocopheryl acetate, trisiloxane.

Use: Temporarily protects and helps relieve chafed, chapped or cracked skin.

I'm just trying to provide the correct information to dispel any myths or misconceptions and help you to make informed choices as a consumer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessicadakota77 (May 30, 2007)

hmmmm


----------



## kaylin_marie (May 31, 2007)

Sounds like you have an AWESOME job. How did you get into that line of work? What do you major in to do something like that? I find it very interesting about the lube and stuff having the same ingredients as the anti-frizz stuff. I'd love to hear more stuff like that.

glad it worked for you, i love it too!!

There's no medication in it at all. Think of it like a lotion or something. It's just a soothing gel that creats a smooth powdery barrier between body parts that generally rub together, like your thighs or inner arms, that way your skin doesn't get irritated from the friction.


----------



## Kemper (May 31, 2007)

*Hey, it has soothing and smoothing properties, and its suitable for an area of skin as sensitive as the bikini area, so why not? I would give it a try, but I'm already drowning in primer... *blushes* *


----------



## kaylin_marie (May 31, 2007)

What primer is your favorite?


----------



## babeeluv18 (Jun 12, 2007)

this is a great thread of info...CONVINCED and heading to the drugstores today!


----------



## JoAnnAtkinson (Jun 12, 2007)

Howdy!

It worked GREAT for me! I bought mine in the female products at Walmart. Will be less expensive at Walmart!

Works GREAT with mineral foundation makeup!!!

JoAnn in TEXAS


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jun 13, 2007)

Good on you, JoAnn! Works for me and I use MMU too! :rockwoot::yesss:


----------



## babeeluv18 (Jun 15, 2007)

ok..got mines at walmart and it's FABULOUS!!! i just LOVE the way it feels on my skin...so soft, silky and VERY VERY light weight. i can't even see it. lol...some of you girls are right...it makes you want to put the entire tube on my face...lol


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jun 15, 2007)

It also works as an excellent eyeshadow primer since it contains the same magical ingredient (dimethicone) as Urban Decay's Primer Potion. Eyeshadows stick to it like glue and make them last all day and into the night without creasing. I love this stuff!!!


----------



## piperbaby (Jun 19, 2007)

I got some today at Walgreens. Unfortunatly it seems like the Walgreens near me wont be carrying this anymore as it was a last chance buy. I got it for a little over $3. I do love the way it feels.


----------



## stephaboo (Jun 25, 2007)

Does anyone know exactly which one to use? Is it the monistat chafing/powder gel in the purple/blue box? I don't want to buy the wrong one


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jun 26, 2007)

stephaboo,

Yes, that's the one. I wouldn't want you to buy the wrong one either so here's a pic of it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stephaboo (Jun 26, 2007)

Thank you so much SAT-CHIT!!!


----------



## oraclegirl (Jun 27, 2007)

just bought mine yesterday in walmart, and i'd have to say i'm still on the fence about this stuff. will update in a week or so to see if i like it or not


----------



## JoAnnAtkinson (Jun 27, 2007)

I am very pleased with the Monistat for a primer!!! Makes your face feel velvety smooth! Also, helps mineral foundation adhere and stay put!!!!

You can't go wrong with this product!!! :rockwoot:

Sure beats buying the HIGH PRICEY $$$$ products to do the same thing that Monistate does. :glasses:


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Jun 28, 2007)

Alrighty, so even though I was in loooove with Pure Luxe's Eraser, I went out and bought me some of this... so excited to try it in the morning! From all the past raves, I'm sure I will not be disappointed. :biggrin:


----------



## Maui_Princess (Jun 28, 2007)

I unlike alot of posters did not like this product. It seemed to make my pores look huge &amp;&amp; it made me break out like crazy! I found it harder to blend my foundation with this on?? Which resulted in a cakey look, YUCK! Though it did make my skin feel like silk!


----------



## oraclegirl (Jun 28, 2007)

so i've been using it for a couple days now, and in the cruel humidity of the summer, my make up is usually melting, along with my brows, eyeliner.. etc. but yesterday, with +34 degrees, WITH humidity, making it more like +40 my make up stayed put and i didnt look like i was melting. good stuff, will continue to use, and tell EVERY one about it!


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Jun 30, 2007)

I am soooo trying this! I've never used primer before.


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Jul 1, 2007)

Well, the verdict is in... and I'm a convert! :lol: I don't think that it's any better than Pure Luxe as far as staying power, but it's cheaper, and a bit silkier IMO, _and_ I don't have to pat... that was irritating about PL's formula... I hated the flakies I got when I rubbed it over my skin like any other normal lotion. Definitley loving the Monistat, lol!! Who would've thought a "down-there company" would make a great primer! :yay:


----------



## lml6509 (Jul 2, 2007)

*I can't believe it! I already hit walmart today when I read the Vaseline thread and now I am tempted to go straight back for my chaffing cream :rotfl: *

I guess I will no longer keep all my supplies out on the counter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## oraclegirl (Jul 4, 2007)

LOL, i do! and my live in bf STILL hasnt said anything hehe. i'm wondering if he thinks i'm chafing somewhere....


----------



## lml6509 (Jul 6, 2007)

I finally got mine today. Just like someone else said it was on clearance because they are getting rid of it!!!!! I was at Walmart. I am going to try it and if I like it I may go buy the rest of it!!!


----------



## StarAngel125 (Jul 6, 2007)

I love primers, but I have a hard time choosing which one. I'm sure I have luck on the anti-chafing gel. Maybe I'll go to CVS tommorrow and check that out.


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jul 6, 2007)

Was it the scented or the unscented version that they're clearing stocks of?


----------



## lml6509 (Jul 6, 2007)

Mine is the natural clean scent


----------



## JoAnnAtkinson (Jul 7, 2007)

With several people saying they have gotten it on a clearance price.........I am worried they going to discontinue the Monistat Anti-Chafing Gel? I sure hope not! Does anyone know?

I wish I could find it on sale. :cowboy:


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 7, 2007)

They may just be updating the product to give it different packaging or to make it "better"...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jul 7, 2007)

Please tell us how you like it when you get the chance to road-test it, OK? It's my HG face and eye primer and I have 5 tubes of it as we don't have it in Australia.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I can't imagine that they would discontinue this product as it has rave reviews on drugstore.com Online Pharmacy - Prescription Drugs, Health and Beauty, plus more, Amazon.com, Buzzillions.com, eBay Guides and various makeup forums.

If you do go back and buy the rest, I might be tempted to buy some off you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## norfolkchica (Jul 7, 2007)

I am going to go out and get me a tube to test out for myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

oops forgot to post TY for passing this tip along  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jul 7, 2007)

I hope it works as well for you as it does for those of us who are Monistat Soothing Care powder-gel fans!

It must be a real winner because *Avon* has just come out with their version of Monistat's _Soothing Care Chafing Relief Powder-Gel _which they named _Simply Delicate Soothing Anti-Chafing Gel_.


----------



## Scarlette (Jul 9, 2007)

haha.. wow.. I discovered this trick about a year and a half ago and I forgot about it until now! It worked pretty good, but I never use primers anymore because I don't need one with my Colorstay foundation. I will have to say.. that the product works GREAT for anti-chafing for the inner thighs.


----------



## glamadelic (Jul 9, 2007)

It worked great the first few times I used it, then it lost its 'oomph!' I don't know if it was just me or not!


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Jul 9, 2007)

I personally have not had that problem yet. But then again, I've only used the gel as a primer a couple of times.


----------



## glamadelic (Jul 10, 2007)

Well, for me it may have been that way because I used it everyday! I havent used it in months, but now I want to try it again. I seemed to have lost it though... whoops.


----------



## JoAnnAtkinson (Jul 10, 2007)

Hello Ananda and others who might be worried that the Monistat is being discountinued.............I was at Walmart yesterday, and it is there at FULL PRICE. So, all I can think of is that store you got the marked downs either are going to quit carrying it or those tubes may have been outdated.

Walmart is still selling theres at Full Price, which is about $6.99.


----------



## rocki (Jul 11, 2007)

I use estrogen cream (made for vaginal use) on my face. A lot of older women do. If its safe for the vagina, i know it won't hurt my face. I saw a woman on TV tell a talk show host she used premarin vag cream on her face and it kept her face youthful. people laugh at this but it is excellent and you only have to use a tiny bit. it does require a prescription in the states. (but can be ordered on line without one) if you have a family history of breast cancer I would pass it up or consult with Doctor. women also use progesterone creams on their faces. i find the estrogen is better for mine.

I told my dermatologist abut this and he just smiled, and winked.

rocki


----------



## Solimar (Jul 12, 2007)

I love this as my primer. It makes my make up go on so silky and provides a nice barrier to the sometimes harsh bristles.


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks for the reassurance JoAnn! That product is a lifesaver and I'd hate to have to look for an alternative.

Speaking of alternatives, Avon has come up with an exact dupe of Monistat. It's called Simply Delicate Soothing Anti-Chafing Gel. It contains all the ingredients that Monistat contains with the addition of fragrance and plant extracts. I could do without the fragrance and plant extracts, IMO.


----------



## makeupprincess (Jul 13, 2007)

that doesnt even sound right. lol. never tried it and probably never will. some things just need to be kept off the face


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jul 13, 2007)

Actually, that was _exactly_ what I was thinking when I saw Smashbox Photo Finish primer's long ingredient list which is chockful of preservatives, fragrance and other unnecessary minor ingredients. I wouldn't want that on my face! LOL!!!


----------



## norfolkchica (Jul 15, 2007)

Ok ladies I just now tried this out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I must say I absolutly love love love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I dont think I could stress this enough haha thanks for the tip, I just applied it over my moisturizer and had to put it down after applying it! I just wanted to keep using more and more lol. As far as the clearance convo, I got mine tonight at Wal-Mart and it was full priced like JoAnn seen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I doubt with all of the raves about it (even for its actual use lol) that they would discontinue it... hopefully they never change it... maybe the packaging but not the product itself.

I used it on my partner after being looked at crazy, and I got a agreement that it is good and made a silky finish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yay no more crazy looks for me now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ok I am just going on and on so I am done lol


----------



## jasmineluv (Jul 20, 2007)

I've never used a face primer before. I have combo skin with really dry areas. Would a face primer be good to use on combo skin? If so do I still use moisturizer?


----------



## etoile*star (Jul 22, 2007)

I've heard of this--I'm so glad to hear these positive reviews! far cheaper than the Smashbox I've been using!


----------



## AprilRayne (Jul 22, 2007)

I think the one that was discontinuted was the scented version that was in the light green tube! At least at my Wal-Mart it was, but the regular unscented version in the blue tube is still full price on the shelf! I think we're safe ladies! LOL


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 22, 2007)

I got my sample a few weeks ago and it's so cute, IDK how to explain it. Anyway, I had like 30 minutes to do my makeup before leaving for work today and I did the usual... moisturizer then foundation, but it was too dry and making me helpless with all the concealing I had to do. So I scrubed it all off and skipped the moisturizer and used the last of my sample.

My makeup turned out really nice for a change, and the concealer wasn't all nasty like before. I didn't even need to put on as much.


----------



## moparsarah (Jul 24, 2007)

I would be willing to bet this idea came about by somebody who tried it for their chafing, and thought it felt like their Smashbox primer. My first thought when I tried it (for chafing) was just that, and like others have said, if it is gentle enough for my most sensitive areas, it should be fine on my face! And hey, if supermodels are willing to put Preparation H on their faces, why not this?

LOVE THIS SITE!!!


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi! I hope you stick around. There's so much to learn here.


----------



## macupjunkie (Jul 27, 2007)

has anyone been able to find this in Canada yet?


----------



## twirllytail (Jul 27, 2007)

I used this for many months and it was okay but it did not compare to my English Ideas Foundation Primer. I noticed that my foundation would sink into the fine lines on my face and build up there making it look quite unsightly. This only happened when I used the Monistat. When I went back to the English Ideas this didn't happen anymore - same foundation and everything but different primer.

The Monistat will work in a pinch but for a nicer finish use a regular foundation primer. That is my experience.


----------



## macupjunkie (Jul 29, 2007)

I bought it, and I think I wasted my money. When I put it on, it feels like it's greasy but I don't know if it is greasiness or if that's the silicone making it extremely 'smooth'. However, I don't see the difference in my pores or oil control so I'm very disappointed becuase that's $8 gone and I forgot to use the coupon in the box (i forgot) lol.


----------



## simplyxkelly (Jul 30, 2007)

yeah i heard it had almost the same exact ingredients as the smashbox photofinish primer


----------



## MissTat (Aug 6, 2007)

this is totally new for me... sounds interesting, though, I might try it


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Aug 6, 2007)

Are you serious? Sounds weird, I've used the gel for chafing purposes only and it breaks my skin out... I don't think I would try it on my face, but it may work for sum... who knows?

Thanks for the post!


----------



## macgirl3121 (Aug 10, 2007)

Here is a link for a free sample of the anti-chafing gel and a coupon!

https://www.monistat.com/soothingcare/request_sample.jsp


----------



## shebuys (Aug 12, 2007)

I didn't think it did a thing for my over all look or staying power.


----------



## Eponas_Chyld (Aug 14, 2007)

Love this stuff! I had a sample of Smashbox Primer and I liked the Monistat gel much more.

Hey, people use Prep H for undereye bags, why not this??


----------



## Isabow (Aug 16, 2007)

I use Simply Delicate Anti Chafing Gell and can usually get it for about 4.00. It's great but I really never thought about using it as a MU primer! Ok, now I have to. I just have to.


----------



## pennylane68 (Aug 20, 2007)

i love primers and i'm really curious to try this. haha.


----------



## angellove (Aug 22, 2007)

oooo.. i cant wait for mine to arrive


----------



## SunnyHazel (Aug 22, 2007)

I tried smoothing a very small amount on over my makeup in the oily, large pore areas, and it worked like magic. Pores were gone instantly.


----------



## Isabow (Aug 23, 2007)

OMG! It actually worked! I put some of the chafing gel on before I left for work and put my MU on when I got to work and the difference was incredible! I love this trick! The gel was like a silky sheen going over my face and wasn't wet at all! I guess it helps to have a good foundation, too. I use the American Beauty Perfectly Even #05 in the Light/Medium/Warm category.


----------



## angellove (Aug 24, 2007)

i tried it i tried it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it works great, exact dupe for the smashbox imo/// now.. let's cross fingers and hope that i wont break out.

ps. i used it on my eyelids too.. makes eyeshadow last super long! be careful not to get it into your eyes tho.


----------



## Isabow (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey, never thought of using it on my eyelids. I'll have to get a special brush for that so I won't get it in my eyes (fat fingers, yah know! :rotfl: )

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Apple8 (Aug 27, 2007)

Angelove, you are in S'pore, where did you get yours?


----------



## angellove (Aug 27, 2007)

i got someone from mut to do some sort of a cp for me. shaundra. she's one awesome lady.

i think that the anti chafting thingy is actually helping my complexion!


----------



## rocki (Aug 27, 2007)

I just bought Chafing Relief Sport (from monistat) at THE DOLLAR STORE FOR ONE (10 DOLLAR. EXACT ITEM( dimethicone 1.2%) powder gel it says.

it feels wonderful, my husband immediately noticed my skin. I used it and just put some powder on. It looks soft and dewy . I'm heading for the DOLLAR store tomorrow and buying whatever is left..

sorry can't edit my post but the price it $1 (one) dollar not 10


----------



## Apple8 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ok, thanks. Yes, I am liking the 'cones' more after I found a neutrogena pore mattifier I bought a yr ago has the 2 main ingredients. And some like P Begoun and a skin doc did say silicone is beneficial for the skin.


----------



## Ashley (Sep 3, 2007)

I finally found this today. It makes my skin kinda smooth, but a bit greasy feeling. It's definitely not exactly like Photofinish though. Photofinish doesn't make me feel greasy and is much thicker.


----------



## Apple8 (Sep 3, 2007)

Oh, thanks for that. I am not missing out then(can't get it in Oz) since I am after a primer with a thicker consistency. :laughing:


----------



## angellove (Sep 3, 2007)

i totally understand that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />**winks**


----------



## Moonblossom (Sep 4, 2007)

This reminds me of using Preparation H to remove under-eye puffiness. It's made for very delicate skin, obviously, so why not try it?


----------



## inspired_ (Sep 11, 2007)

haha wow this is interesting. i'm gonna try it, since it's so cheap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rocki (Sep 11, 2007)

I've bee using the chafing gel for over a week now. I love the way my skin looks , like velvet. I am careful to not apply it too thickly or I noticed it can peel off. So far has not broke my skin out. I can put this on and then add powder and look ready fro a photo.

to add, i bought mine at the dollar store for $1. I went back and bought all they had on the shelf.


----------



## NYCSusie (Sep 12, 2007)

I would be hesitant to use it, I think everyone is always trying to find the perfect product and ever since the preparation H fad, we look into over the counter medicines. I really would not recommend it. I had a very hard time finding a good primer so I understand "THE SEARCH" I found and have had great results with a product called retexturizing primer by bee luscious cosmetics. Its all natural and has been very good for my skin. Maybe look into that as an alternative. Thank you for posting its always great to hear everything !


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 12, 2007)

I completely agree with you. I just bought one yesterday, because they're on sale for $3.99 at rite aid. It was cool, but on me it was more of a greasier feeling than my smashbox primer.


----------



## NYCSusie (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't know , I don't think I can get over using it for my face..... I mean its for yeast infections though, I guess its all in my head, love using my natural retexturizing primer I got from bee luscious.


----------



## angellove (Sep 23, 2007)

it's not for yeast.. it's just for chafting... ppl chaft in a lot of places  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MsButterfli (Sep 24, 2007)

oh no, this stuff is for areas that tend to rub ( aka ChubRub in the thigh area or under the breasts, in my instance for luggin F cups around lol) but that actual monistat cream is a whole other product. I wouldnt put it on my face either, simply cuz im so damn sensitive lol


----------



## starsparkler213 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm going to try this tom. It would be so neat if i worked! No more spending 35 dollars on Smashbox!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Sep 25, 2007)

Definately not for yeast infections. It creates a smooth layer over your skin where your body can tend to rub like your thighs or the inside part of your upper arm or under your boobs sometimes. And it creates a barrier so those places don't get irritated when they rub together.

I think it can help PREVENT another type of yeast infection. Sometimes obese people who have skin that folds over a lot can get a different kind of yeast infection in those folds. From the rubbing i guess or something IDK but I think this stuff helps that, again by creating that barrier. But that's all it does is create a lil smooth barrier, there's no medication in the stuff.


----------



## January (Oct 4, 2007)

For Canadians out there that can't find it: I found this stuff at Shoppers Drug Mart last night for $10. I'm trying it out today, hope it works!


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 4, 2007)

so it's a gel/liquid not a powder?


----------



## January (Oct 4, 2007)

Yep, it's a clear-like gel.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They had the Smashbox primer there, and this stuff, and I tried both on the back of each hand, I couldn't tell the difference between the two even after I left it on for awhile.


----------



## La_Mari (Oct 4, 2007)

You know what's weird? I got a little sample a few months back from the website at my old apartment in Cali, and then last week I recieved a full sized bottle here at my parents house. I don't remember requesting it but it's pretty cool that they gave me a free one!! I've been using it and I don't know if I see a difference.... but my makeup itself has been looking better lately anyway.


----------



## Bellagigi (Oct 6, 2007)

This is the stuff larger legged ladies put on their legs inside their thighs so they don't rub blisters on them. I have even hear of women put it on their arms. I don't use a primer but this stuff sounds like it has the same ingredients. Does anyone know why you would use a primer if you are already applying your day treatment and moisturizer? Is there any benefit to add it to a good skincare routine?


----------



## Shellybells82 (Oct 15, 2007)

So I finally bought a tube. Been using it for a week now and I love it. It makes my makeup appear SO much smoother. Thanks guys!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Oct 17, 2007)

I am gonna try it.


----------



## rhumbafrapp (Oct 18, 2007)

just want to ask, is it available in other countries as well? or only in US?


----------



## La Ilusion (Oct 22, 2007)

Wow, something new every day...


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Oct 24, 2007)

I thought it sounded crazy but have not liked the other primers I have used. It Cost me $6.59 at Wal-Mart and it is absolutely great!!!!! It is not oily, and makes your skin feel so smooth. My make-up went on like never before and stayed on. I love it. It won me over!!! Just don't wanna get it mixed up with my toothpaste. LOL


----------



## Trisha. (Oct 24, 2007)

Can this be used with mineral makeup? I know it's probably been asked, but I'm too lazy to check through 21 pages..lol.


----------



## Chaela (Oct 25, 2007)

I haven't tried this yet but I think someone in an earlier post (way back lol) said that the mineral makeup sort of slid off, I guess. I suppose you'd just have to see with your specific brand though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Oct 25, 2007)

$6.59 at Walmart, darn, I paid $8 something at RiteAid. That being said, it works really well for me! Thanks!!


----------



## LaItaliana (Oct 25, 2007)

I used it today &amp; yesterday. Yesterday I think I put too much on cuz I felt oily all day. Today tho, I used alot less-- just enough to smooth my skin &amp; its not that oily at all and I always need powder &amp; lunch time. I'm still gonna use powder at lunch cuz Its not that matte but my makeup looks good.. alot better than it usually does at this time. So im gonna keep usin it.. glad its so cheap!

Oh and this stuff is waaaay better than any milk of magnesia. That was horrible, thick &amp; sticky and made my face feel soooo heavy. So if anyone wondered about that... Why would anyone use MoM?? aaah lol bad stuff


----------



## Trisha. (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for the reply...I prob. won't try it then!


----------



## 1QTPie (Nov 7, 2007)

This thread make me laugh. All 11 pages. I don't even find it odd because I belong to some hair boards and they use the actual yeast product on their scalps to promote hair growth. :laughing:

Of course that's not what this thread is about, it's about the chaffing product so I might give it a try. Thanks for the tip. (from last year.)


----------



## Kathy (Nov 12, 2007)

Okay....I'm going to give in finally and try this after I use up my current stuff. I'm always up for a bargain and if it really does work as good as Smashbox for 1/4 of the price I'd be stupid not to at least try it!!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Nov 12, 2007)

Ok so i finally bought it at Wal-Mart today! I paid $8.99 CND. I can't believe someone on this board found it at the dollar store!!! Anyways, before i use it, i was wondering what everyones rountine is? Do you put your face cream on then this or skip it? Just this and then foundation/powder? Do you just rub it in like face cream? I use MAC satinfinish foundation.....is that okay? Let me know, i can't wait to try this &amp; i'll give you my review!


----------



## amista (Nov 14, 2007)

I have tried this as a foundation primer. It was a little thick going on and seemed to make dry spots on my face worse. But all around, it was okay. I will use it if I don't have anything else at the time.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh my! I love it! I'm so glad to have discovered this! Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## kittykupkake (Nov 16, 2007)

I got mine about a month ago after reading this thread and i love it! I'll never buy anything else, honestly!!


----------



## sleepyspan (Nov 26, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone in the UK is reading this thread?

We don't seem to have Monistat here but I have found a similar product; Lanacane Anti-chafing gel, it's about Â£5.99.

The ingredients are Cyclopentosiloxane, Dimethicone Crosspolymer, Vinyl Dimethicone Crosspolymer, Zea Mays (Corn) Starch

so I am wondering if I should try this? The ingredients look similar to Monistat.

Anyway I have ordered a free sample from their website so I shall wait and see, but if anyone has tried this one please let me know!


----------



## valley (Nov 26, 2007)

I just found this site while searching for this very topic. I read somewhere that you can use the gel for a primer so I decided to grab some while at a Hannaford grocery store today. (it was $4.00) Before trying it, I wanted to make sure that this was the product I had heard about, lol. I tried some on the back of my hand and it felt so smooth, I applied it to both of my hands and love how soft and smooth my hands feel. Looks like I will be using it as a primer and a hand cream.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Who knows..maybe some day I will chafe somewhere too!


----------



## trezdaez (Nov 28, 2007)

It feels exactly like Smashbox Photo Finish, only one fifth of the price.


----------



## Mav (Nov 28, 2007)

For all you Canadian gals (and gents), London Drugs is having a sale on this stuff for $6.99. Use the coupon inside the box and save another $1. Hope this helps!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 29, 2007)

Well...I just tried it this morning for the first time and I must admit I'm surprised! It really does seem to work just as well, if not better, than Smashbox and it's a hell of a lot cheaper!! I've been converted!!


----------



## nicdalish (Nov 29, 2007)

sounds interesting. I'd be nervous. I like to use things made for my face only. A weird phobia I guess.


----------



## Isabow (Nov 30, 2007)

I've been using it now for several months and have to say I love it! I use Simply Delicate for about the same price as the Monistat and no weird looks from my husband because it's not, well, Monistat which sorta has a stigma.

Actually, he's suggested that if it's so good, why not just dip your whole body in it and have a smooth, baby-powder finish that doesn't rust. Of course he said this while in the garage doing body-work on the car. I just gave him "The Look" and walked back inside.

I also use this in the nether regions and up under my breasts. Used to get really awful rashes under my ladies but now don't get any at all. It's been a little tube of Miracle, for sure.

Now I have to try the Simply Delicate wipes made for the Southern Cross area as a make-up remover. Can't stand liquid make-up removers and find it terribly inconvenient to have tons of cotton balls holding court in my bathroom, lurking under everything and anything on my counters waiting for a sneak attack. Some lady pulled one of the rascals off my jacket the other day at work.

Really, you gotta try the anti-chafing gel.


----------



## JadoreDior (Dec 11, 2007)

where did you buy it?? I thought we didn't have it in Canada.

I SO want to try this, I have tried MAC and Smashbox's primers but they don't work!


----------



## La_Mari (Dec 12, 2007)

You can probably find them at most drugstores. It's usually with the condoms and monistat/yeast infection cream.


----------



## JadoreDior (Dec 12, 2007)

i bought it yesterday and used it today.. its good but i already have the mac matifyer and its the exact same thing/effect


----------



## makeupmommy (Dec 14, 2007)

sounds like it could be worth a try


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Dec 16, 2007)

I am using it now and love it!!!


----------



## Nat2Suite (Dec 17, 2007)

I heard this before. . .it feels just like my smashbox primer. it has the same active ingredients. I might try it. . .keyword: might lol


----------



## nansaidh (Dec 17, 2007)

I love to try inexpensive "knock-offs" of products, I'll give it a try!


----------



## angied (Dec 17, 2007)

Well I bought some after reading this post, granted I have never used a primer before but I was amazed at how well my makeup stayed on. The makeup went on smooth as can be and lasted the whole day with very little touch-ups.


----------



## zen0516 (Dec 20, 2007)

I tried the monistat for a couple of weeks. Worked fine at first then I noticed it began to make the tiny wrinkles under my eyes kind of fold. Stopped using it on my eyes but it does stop fabric from irritating my lumpectomey scar.


----------



## lklmail (Dec 21, 2007)

I got the "Tip of the Week" newsletter from E.L.F. cosmetics (Shop Eyes Lips Face) and the tip was submitted by someone named Dharma who got it from "a makeup discussion board" she's on. It's exactly the same topic, about the anti-chafing gel. Dharma, are you here on MuT? If so, congratulations on winning a prize for your tip!


----------



## aliciajoy (Dec 23, 2007)

OK. I went and bought this today. I'm going to use it tomorrow. I'm excited, I used a little on my hand, it should make a pretty smooth canvas!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks Ladies!!

A


----------



## Trisha. (Dec 28, 2007)

I've been using this &amp; it's wonderful! It really makes your skin soft &amp; smooth. My foundation goes on much smoother &amp; it looks more flawless. Something Ill be buying a tube of when I'm out of my sample.


----------



## chinagem (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm going to try this if I can find it in the stores. I use smashbox but it makes my face feel heavy after a few hours.


----------



## lummerz (Dec 31, 2007)

i bought some tonite and gonna try it tomorrow morning. Although, upon purchasing the male cashier gave me the oddest look when he rang it up...hrm, that was a bit uncomfortable.


----------



## Trisha. (Dec 31, 2007)

^that's why I'm afraid to buy a read tube..lol.


----------



## ounces (Jan 1, 2008)

I've been using this for a while as an eye shadow primer, or all over the face when I know I need my makeup to stay on extra long. Silicones have a tendency to make me break out majorly, though, so I try not to use it very often. Still, it is definitely a cheap and effective primer.


----------



## imnewbie (Jan 1, 2008)

Someone actually did a full-blown report on Monostat as a face primer and in it they explain why it works so well (and where to find it when it's sold out - yay). Here's the link if you want more information:

Review: Truth About Monistat Chafing Powder Gel as MakeUp Primer


----------



## valley (Jan 2, 2008)

hey, great link, thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxercurl (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds odd, but I will try. The price is certainly better, if nothing else.


----------



## macupjunkie (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't know if this has been asked already.. but I would like to transfer this stuff out of the monistat tube  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but it's so thick in consistancy that I can't put it into my empty smashbox pump, if I put it in, it'll just stick to the sides and never make its way down as the normal primers do. So what did you guys find useful, I would really like to use a pump bottle thing that looks like the fancy primer stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but iunno, whatever works i guess. ideas?


----------



## indabear (Jan 4, 2008)

I've used this and Smashbox Photo Finish Primer and cannot tell the difference--except for the enormous price difference.


----------



## demanda (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow I've never heard of this! I am almost out of Photofinish (I love it) and I'm definitely gonna give this a try.


----------



## lemona (Jan 9, 2008)

i do need to try this.


----------



## Eyndividoi (Jan 10, 2008)

Okay, so hip me up to primer...what's it primary function? Does it work for oily skin?


----------



## CorteoGirl (Jan 11, 2008)

I just might have to try this. Thanks for all the information


----------



## beaglette (Jan 12, 2008)

Ok, I am biting. This is on my list of stuff "to-buy" next week.

Warmly,

beaglette


----------



## aliciajoy (Jan 15, 2008)

So, I've been using this for a couple of weeks now..I LOVE it!

A


----------



## brewgrl (Jan 15, 2008)

I do the majority of makeup on other people, so trasferring the chafing gel was super important for me! this is what i used- a *very small* flip top squeeze bottle that you can get from the travel toiletry aisle or from a travel kit. mine is oval-shaped, 3in tall and 1 1/2 wide. i like it better than the round ones, eaier to squeeze out. the smaller the better, this stuff is like toothpaste will not budge from a big container. i think mine is a two oz. sortof like the small one here (but mine is cuter, hahaha)


----------



## itsliz89 (Jan 15, 2008)

The ingredients of the two are pretty similar. I use the chafing gel and honestly thing that it's better for me. It's less thick that Photo Finish.


----------



## Eyndividoi (Jan 17, 2008)

Okay, so I went out yesterday and bought the Monistat "primer", and I must tell you, the first day of use, I'm actually more impressed than I thought I would be. I'm not experiencing what I like to call as the Post-Lunch Meltdown! My foundation doesn't have a melting or sinking-into-creases-or-pores look to it and admittedly, I did brush on my oil-blotting powder from MAC but it's a habitual thing, it wasn't in Monistat "primer" default. :add_wegbrech:

But, when I did put it on per the instructions found in this thread, I did notice a much more smooth application of my foudation. And, for the first time in a long time, my face looked continuously flawless.

GREAT TIP! I never would've 'thunk' it!

P.S. I'm carrying this midnight and deep blue tube of Monistat "primer" in my makeup bag for those "just in case" moments! :rockwoot:


----------



## Jennythenipper (Jan 17, 2008)

I've used baby wipes to remove my makeup. They work as well as the drugstore make up wipes I've used at about1/20th of the price.

I love the idea of the monistat gel. I agree you could pretty easily put it in another container to avoid having to look at the label. Plus $6.99 as compared to $20-$50 for a primer.

I read a similar tip on a makeup board about using visine instead of Smashbox payoff to make your eyeshadow go further. This sounds like it could be a similar awesome money saving thing. If the ingredient list is similar to a primer, then that is how that first brave makeup explorer went about figuring that they could put it on their face.

Thanks so much for this because I was agonizing over primers.


----------



## peachface (Jan 18, 2008)

I bought a tube and used it a few times but I'm not sure if it's making my makeup stay on longer or making it go on better. I've never really used a primer before so I have nothing to compare this to. Is there a special way you are supposed to put on or are you supposed to just... rub it on your face? Thanks.


----------



## Rubiez (Jan 19, 2008)

Okay...so at this site: Soothing Care

Where the heck do you sign up for the sample?


----------



## dismalspectre (Jan 20, 2008)

I live in Edmonton, Alberta. I found it at London Drugs here, about a month ago. I don't think I've seen it any other place like Wal Mart, etc, though.


----------



## diwucy (Jan 20, 2008)

This really sounds interesting. I've been looking for an alternative to eye primer and hope this is it! thanks


----------



## beaglette (Jan 20, 2008)

Has anyone used this as a substitute for UDPP?

If so, how do you think it compares? I'm considering gettins some UDPP but if the anti-chafing gel I have (AND LOVE!) works just as good, I'll save my moohlah for some other goodies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

TIA!

Warmly,

beaglette


----------



## brewgrl (Jan 20, 2008)

not the same... as a foundation primer. Love it... it does a good job controlling oilies and filling fine lines and making a smooth application... but for holding eyeshadow in place- STICK WITH UDPP!!! NO COMPARISON AT ALL!!!


----------



## cassie4mark (Jan 22, 2008)

okay so I ALMOST purchased this today... however I noticed that the active ingredient was Dimethicone 1.2%... and my Aveeno Daily Moisturizing Lotion has active ingredient Dimethicone 1.25%

So I'm wondering if the Aveeno lotion would work as well as the Monistat since it has the same Dimethicone... I'd love to save the money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennythenipper (Jan 22, 2008)

I noticed this too. I use aveeno on my kid and I noticed it had dimethicone. I tried it and I don't think it worked as well as the monitstat because it basically rubbed into my face like a lotion. The thing is about the Monistat soothing care is it sits on your face and doesn't sink in, so it works like spackle.

Also for some reason the Aveeno (I used the baby formula of the daily moisturizing lotion) made my face burn a bit. I don't know why.

Anyway, I think risking $6 on the monistat is preferable to risking $30 plus on a primer.

I tried it as a primer on my eyes and I thought it was OK. I put it on then put a bit of tinted moisturizer over it, then eye shadow. It seemed to do a decent job of holding the eyeshadow on all day. However I haven't used urban decay, so I have nothing to compare it to.


----------



## cassie4mark (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks so much... I tried the Aveeno and, like you, it seemed to sink into skin and not do much as a primer... I didn't want to buy the Monistat if if was as ineffective as the Aveeno, but i'm glad to hear the Monistat works much better!


----------



## tajameka (Jan 26, 2008)

i tried the soothing care creme and it works great! no oily nose and forehead anymore! and i didnt break out


----------



## renee (Jan 26, 2008)

hi my name is renee and im new just signed up today and this does sound very odd but i think i might try it.i have never used a primer but what the heck ill try this


----------



## giggly (Jan 26, 2008)

this is awesome...in a weird way. I don't know if I'll try it...but it seems like it makes sense and that it should work...=)


----------



## diwucy (Jan 28, 2008)

I just tried it and it works great! It goes on silky smooth. I really like the feeling of it.


----------



## beautifulinside (Jan 28, 2008)

What is the deal with this? Does it really have results comparable to Smashbox's primer?


----------



## Ashley (Jan 28, 2008)

Hm, since you don't have 10 posts yet, you can't see any links, so I won't link you, but if you use the search button or look on top where the stickies are, there is an extensive thread on this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope that helps you!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jan 28, 2008)

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...mer-26214.html


----------



## travellingincog (Jan 30, 2008)

I think it's very clever. The ingredients in Monistat (or any other gel to powder formulation) are the same as those found in primers. Are people on this board really willing to pay $25+ for a smaller jar of the same stuff? If you're squimish about getting Monistat, try looking for gel to powder baby products. In Australia, you can get liquid "talc", which does pretty much the same thing.


----------



## cherokee_gurl (Jan 31, 2008)

I tried this stuff after reading all the rave reviews about it and I must say that I am amazed by this stuff. I'm loving it and the price is awesome!!


----------



## MarisaJB27 (Feb 1, 2008)

I found this in my local 99 cent store today ... can't go wrong for that price!


----------



## micheleg34 (Feb 2, 2008)

I'll try just about anything once

*note to self- walgreens after work...*


----------



## amanda.lieber (Feb 6, 2008)

I think I would be worried about the ingredients being too harsh for my skin. I tend to get really irritated and dry around my chin if I'm not careful. Anyone with sensitive skin tried this?


----------



## beautyforashes (Feb 6, 2008)

I dont know if I'd want to either. LOL


----------



## suzukigrrl (Feb 6, 2008)

someone gave me a tube of this stuff saying it was a good primer. I almost threw it away because I thought it was that gross yeast infection stuff. I think I'll give it a try since it isn't the yeast infection cream! Good thing I didn't throw away that tube.


----------



## beaglette (Feb 6, 2008)

I have *highly* sensitive skin that tends to be on the dry side. I also have lupus. The Monistat doesn't do anything other than act as a primer to my skin. If you've used another foundation primer, it's really the same thing. Same active ingredients, etc. And, the monistat has NO fragrance at all. If it did, I wouldn't be able to use it because I can't use fragranted things. The huge bottle of Philosophy Purity cleanser that I just bought, I cannot use-- too much fragrance and it burned my skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hope that helps!

Warmly,

Brandi

aka beaglette


----------



## angellove (Feb 11, 2008)

in fact, the monistat HELPED to sooth some of the itch in my face caused by sensitivity problems  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## renbray (Feb 11, 2008)

i've never used that before, but i did use visine on a zit and it worked wonders!


----------



## laurie_lu (Feb 12, 2008)

It doesn't intimidate me. I've put worse things on my face.


----------



## paast10 (Feb 13, 2008)

is this really ok to use on oily skin? I mean, has it caused breakouts or more oiliness?

Ok, I actually read through all 26 pages of this thread!!! Overall, it seems to be a great product for most people. But I think I should check the dollar stores first since people have found it at some of them. If not, then Walmart it is! I will definitely try this soon. Thank you to everyone who gave their input - its nice to read so many opinions.


----------



## boopie (Feb 15, 2008)

I've read a couple pages of this, and not trying to slide in, but what _exact_ type of Monistat would I be looking for? And, also can this be used over mineral makeup?


----------



## vitaeZ (Feb 15, 2008)

Monistat Anti-Chafing Gel

I wouldn't think you would want to use it *over* your MMU, but rather *under* it to create a smooth surface for applying your MMU.


----------



## paast10 (Feb 15, 2008)

After reading through the entire thread, I think the results with MMU are mixed. As a MMU user, I am not sure how well this will work. But I have a very oily T-zone so I am willing to give it a try to see if it reduces shine. But definitely it is to be used under any makeup, not over. I dont think its a good idea to bind the makeup to the skin with this on top.


----------



## boopie (Feb 15, 2008)

oops, so right; I made a boo-boo; I did mean 'under'. Thanks for clairfying that one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ophiomancer (Feb 15, 2008)

I've been giving this stuff a try these past few day under my MMU. I have combination skin with an oily T-zone, and I'm quite acne-prone. So far it hasn't cause me to break out at all, and in fact I think my skin may be doing better with it than without, because my makeup isn't sinking into my pores and clogging them. I also have large pores and acne scars, and this minimizes the appearance of both. Overall, I am very pleased. Maybe I'll buy some expensive primer one month when I feel especially rich to compare it to, but for now I am very happy to stick with the Monistat.


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 16, 2008)

Hmm....very interesting. I've never once used a primer but I think I'll give it a try. I'm just hoping it doesn't get sleek or greasy as the day wears on.


----------



## Heuchera (Feb 17, 2008)

Add me to the list of happy Monistat gel users. I had never used a primer until I received a small sample of the Smashbox primer with one of my mineral makeup orders. I wondered why everyone raved about primers and, after trying it, I quickly found out why. It really does smooth everything out and it greatly helped to "fill in" the pores on my nose and chin.

When I read about the Monistat gel, I scoured local drugstores until I could find some, brought it home and tried it out. I have to say that I can find no difference between the Monistat and Smashbox. In fact, I like it even better. And, of course, you can't beat the price. While in the Stop &amp; Shop grocer today, I discovered a cache and they had it marked down to half price.

One thing that may be confusing is that it is labeled as "Chafing Relief Powder-Gel." When I first saw it I wondered whether it would turn to powder when it dries, but, of course, it doesn't.

So, don't hesitate to try it. It works great and the price is right!


----------



## jinaz (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow, who would've thought? lol!!


----------



## afrillisdark (Feb 19, 2008)

my cousin works at a cosmetic and derma and hair care reasearch lab. its where companies give ideas to labs for them to make products. and she made me a primer for me it was silicone gel and like vitamin C. thats my primer for my eyes and my face and lips. for everything... and also when i want to apply shadow/glitter wet i use that to mix wit it.. i guess silicone is a good base for primer. because if you read lubricants that are silicone they are highly recomended because it is not oil based and it wont disinegrate condoms. so im guessing those silicon based primers are good. and on top of that they make your skin feel silky and nice like a baby =D. the monstat stiff has silica in it, thats what makes it have a powdery feeling. its not that its powder its the silicone. but i'd rather use the stuff my cuzin makes me..


----------



## laurie_lu (Feb 19, 2008)

I just picked up some of the Monistat anti-chafing gel while I was at Walmart this morning. I may try it out later today.


----------



## boopie (Feb 20, 2008)

Has anyone used Diva Defense Primer from Coastal Scents? You can get a 1/2 tsp. sample for $2; is that alot?


----------



## JAMU_08 (Feb 21, 2008)

I use this and it is just as good if not better than Smashbox Photo Finish. Same ingredients, cheaper price and works......


----------



## laurie_lu (Feb 21, 2008)

Well I'm not sure what to think of this stuff. I wore it for 16 hours today. I do think my mineral foundation looked fresh longer than without using the Monistat.

But I sorta had this feeling that my foundation was just sitting on top of the Monistat and not really adhearing to my skin. Technically I guess that's what it's exactly doing by creating a protective barrier with the silicone. I was afraid to let anything rub against my face because it felt like it could have been easily wiped off.

I am experiencing some bumps on my lower face but that could be due to the EDM MMU in Intensive formula I'm testing. I'll give this another try tomorrow.


----------



## miss_fia (Feb 21, 2008)

I use it and works as good as smashbox's. It goes on very soft and silky and it doesn't feel to greasy. i have dry skin so i don't have much problems with oiliness and i haven't had any breakouts from it yet. I've been using it for half a year now. You should definitely try it.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Feb 24, 2008)

I have oily skin, acne-prone and tend to be sensitive to some ingredients. The anti-chafing gel works wonders for me! It felt so smooth going on, it filled in my pores, and got rid of the appearance of oilyiness. My skin looked so flawless. I think I can probably use a lighter weight foundation with this stuff. I haven't tried it with mineral makeup yet, but I do agree with the other women that it feels like the makeup is floating above the skin rather than sinking in.


----------



## cherokee_gurl (Feb 25, 2008)

Okay, I broke down and bought some of this stuff. I'm completely sold and I absolutely love this stuff!!! My foundation glides on so smooth and my face doesn't get as oily throughout the day. This is a keeper for me!!! Thanks to whomever recommended this. I love, love, love it..........


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Feb 25, 2008)

Welcome to the club! I've used it for more than a year and I can't live without it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## demanda (Feb 25, 2008)

I just found this on amazon for 5.95 per tube, with free shipping. I bought 4!

Amazon.com: Soothing Care Chafing Relief Unscented: Health &amp; Personal Care

While I was looking for that, I came across this article online that explains really well why this works so great:

The Truth About Monistat Chafing Powder Gel as a MakeUp Primer For Sale monistat soothing care,makeup primers,skin care line,yeast infection,yeast infections,foundation base,flawless makeup,makeup primer,dimethicone,care skin,active ingredient,medica


----------



## wvpumpkin (Feb 25, 2008)

about how much of this each time do you ladies use on the entire face?


----------



## suzukigrrl (Feb 26, 2008)

I tried it with Meow mineral foundation, NO GOOD!! Shortly after applying the mineral foundation I noticed spots of dry flaky skin. I don't normally have dry skin, but something about the combination of Meow minerals and Anti-chafing Gel really emphasized little dry flaky spots.


----------



## love2482 (Feb 26, 2008)

I want to try this, but I would be kind of embarassed to buy "anti-chaffing gel". Hehe.


----------



## laurie_lu (Feb 26, 2008)

What's embarrasing about having chafed skin under your arm or under your bra strap?? This Monistat Anti Chafing gel has nothing to do with the vagina nor does it even go near there.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Feb 26, 2008)

I probably use about 1/16th of a teaspoon or less for my whole face. The trick is to squeeze out a tiny amount on your fingers and smooth it out on your face with your fingers, spreading it as thinly as you can. If needed, apply another thin layer in the same manner till you've got the whole face covered evenly.

Also, make sure your face and your hands are not wet when you're working with silicones. If it's humid and sweaty, just pat your face dry before applying the gel. Silicones repel water so the primer won't stick to your damp face and will end up balling up and flaking off.

HTH!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That's right! I like to put it on the friction-prone areas of my feet when I'm wearing shoes that give me blisters. The gel really helps with reducing friction and forming a smooth protective layer on my feet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missxstephaniex (Feb 27, 2008)

HAHAHAH I ran out the other day and had some of those in the back of my beauty drawer lol....so guess what I used it!

I mean it smelled the same lol. But it did make my face not feel as tight and was real smooth lol.

this primer idea sounds so gross but I'm gonna try it!

I think so my bf (that lives w/ me and is fascinated with watching me put makeup one) won't think i'm creepy I'll put it in a diff jar too lol:laughing:


----------



## laurie_lu (Feb 27, 2008)

Putting it on the feet is an excellent idea. I'll have to try that. Thanks!


----------



## missxstephaniex (Mar 2, 2008)

i just bought this yesterday...i used it last night when i went out...when i got home really late..my face wasn't greasy at all(which it always is after about half an hour)...and my makeup was still lookin great!

my friends who arent that into makeup were totally appauled by the idea of me putting monistat stuff on my face lol..but i just laughed..cuz they are the ones losin out!


----------



## marywill (Mar 3, 2008)

I like the idea. First of all, women are getting so smart about cosmetics and secondly, if a item is sold as a cosmetic, the price goes up without reason. Why not try it? Makeup artists always have grab bags of what may be considered by some as unusual items. And this one has to be gentle on some level!


----------



## iyapanlilio (Mar 3, 2008)

I just bought a tube today (went to the grocery with Dear Hubby) but I'm still too scared to use it. Must muster courage! Thing is, I've never used primer before, so.. that factors in too.

Also, I'll probably need to put it on in the morning and see if it makes any difference throughout the day, rather than putting it on after lunch, and then having to take it off soon after.


----------



## freakNpink (Mar 11, 2008)

This stuff feels amazing and my face is way less oily mid-day.

So glad I found this thread.


----------



## lux.fashion (Mar 11, 2008)

so do you guys think this will be ok for oily acne prone skin?

does anyone think it controls oil really well?

did anyone break out at all?


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 11, 2008)

I have oily skin with the usual monthly breakouts and this stuff keeps my face matte the whole day. I have stopped carrying my makeup in my bag since I started using it as I do not need to touch up any more. I have never had any breakouts (caused by this Monistat primer) after more than a year of using this almost every day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mssheddy (Mar 12, 2008)

I think this stuff is great, took me a minute to get over the "monistat" thing, but once I did it was a pleasant surprise. Keep my EDM smooth all day, reduces the oilies around my nose, and I love it as an eyeshadow primer. If anyone is on the fence just give it a try!


----------



## x33cupcake (Mar 14, 2008)

i bought this yesterday.. and i'm already in love with it!


----------



## lux.fashion (Mar 15, 2008)

ok im convinced.

im going to target today to buy it!

i'll see if it can handle by 11 hour work day tomorrow! :10:


----------



## bananahammock (Mar 15, 2008)

I have never seen this stuff in my drugstore! I want to go now and check lol I love primers but the price tag does suck!


----------



## lux.fashion (Mar 15, 2008)

ok so where do you buy this miracle cream?

i heard not all drugstores sell it?

has anyone got it at walmart, target, walgreens, or cvs?

thats whats around me


----------



## internetchick (Mar 15, 2008)

I've seen it at Walgreens, Rite Aid, Walmart, the grocery stores, etc.


----------



## lux.fashion (Mar 15, 2008)

i just went and bought it at cvs.

they had a generic cvs brand copy with the same exact ingredients but i decided to stick with the original, it was only 2 dollars difference.

im excited to see how it works!


----------



## bananahammock (Mar 16, 2008)

I just bought this today and I haven't used it under make up yet but it seems to feel the same on my skin as other primers! For all the Canadian ladies having trouble finding it, I bought it at Walmart in the section with pregnancy tests, lube etc.


----------



## lux.fashion (Mar 16, 2008)

ok so yesterday was the first day i tried it.

and let me tell you, its AMAZING!

better than any primer i have tried (smashbox, lorac, ect.)

i had a 11 hour work day and i wasnt shiny at all! usually after 3-4 hours i have to blot or apply some powder, but this time i didnt have to!

my foundation also goes on more smooth and even. with both my liquid and my minerals.

yay monistat!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fr0nd (Mar 17, 2008)

hmm.. heard alot about this as a primer. just placed an order from drugstore.com. now waiting to get it and give it a try. never seen this sold here in singapore though. Antichaffing treatments sounds right for me.. I've been looking for something like this for a long while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 17, 2008)

Trust me, you won't be disappointed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

By the way, are you using Access USA to forward your merchandise? I've always been tempted to sign up but I'm not sure whether it's better to be on the annual or monthly plan and also I'm not sure if I'll shop that much to make the service worthwhile. How do you rate their service?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

PS: Sorry for hijacking this thread.


----------



## fr0nd (Mar 17, 2008)

actually no idea how its getting shipped. I joined a spree on another forum. :eusa_whistle: sorry


----------



## x33cupcake (Mar 18, 2008)

so like.. i went to school at 7am right after school headed to work. i got home by midnight and my makeup is still in tact.. i love this! =)


----------



## fr0nd (Mar 18, 2008)

good to hear all the reports... trying not to raise my expectations too high. Don't want to get them dashed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## traunit (Mar 18, 2008)

been using this for a week now....i really like it so far...makes my skin feel velvety and smooth....i got it at Rite-Aid for $8 betther than payin $36 for Smashbox!


----------



## evenflo (Mar 20, 2008)

After reading this thread, I just could'nt wait to check it out! hey girls, it works wonderful, just like DHC velvet coat, even better. The stuff is not even for the genital area, its for in the summertime when wearing dresses, shorts, etc make thighs rubbing together painful for some. You can bet when I sweat in my 100 in the shade state, I will be using it thigh wise as well. Great stuff!!!!


----------



## clotheswhore (Mar 22, 2008)

I looked for this at both CVS and Walgreens and couldn't find it. All I found are the ones for yeast infection. Should it be in the same section, or is it somewhere else?


----------



## internetchick (Mar 22, 2008)

Same section. I have seen it at the grocery store too.


----------



## angellove (Mar 28, 2008)

it's great!


----------



## La_Mari (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a funny story. One day at work this older lady (like over 80) said I had the prettiest skin. I was like aww... thank you. I was wearing the primer that day and it really did help my makeup look a little more even and matte, but not too matte. Cause I hate that. I like using it, but I don't want to run out cause I don't want to repurchase yet! I should though.


----------



## avesoriano (Mar 29, 2008)

other than dimethicone does anyone here knows what are the other ingredients? its says dimethicone only in the packaging


----------



## renbray (Mar 29, 2008)

cyclopentasiloxane, dimethicone, dimethicone/vinyl dimethicone crosspolymer, cilica, tocopheryl acetate, trisiloxane.

i just got mine yesterday and i have yet to use it! i'm scared! lol.


----------



## lienny (Mar 30, 2008)

do I put this on after or before moiturizing?


----------



## La_Mari (Mar 30, 2008)

After moisturizing, before your makeup.


----------



## glamadelic (Apr 4, 2008)

has anyone tried generic brands of this? like riteaid brand/cvs brand? does it work just as well?

i bought some monistat brand, and now my tube is almost out. i still have someleft, but i noticed that when i use it, it just doesnt work like it used to. think its because my utbe is old or something?


----------



## internetchick (Apr 4, 2008)

I haven't, but I have been wondering about trying it. The tube of Monistat I bought came with a $2 off coupon, so next time I need a tube I will buy it again. That will make it cheaper than the store brand.

Is it possible you didn't close the cap all the way? I have had my tube for a few weeks and it still works well, but maybe you have had yours longer.


----------



## poshbrushes (Apr 4, 2008)

I dont know if i could talk myself into buying that lol but i guess if it works u cant knock it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamadelic (Apr 5, 2008)

yeah i've had mine for a good while! today i went to CVS and bought their brand today. when i first opened it, liquid came out.. and it was reallly greasy, like it had separated or something.. nasty! but i just kinda squeezed the tube to see if i could mix it back up. it did, but it seems like the CVS brand doesnt squeeze out of the tube and look quite as powdery. but, i applied it to my hand and it felt just like the monistat brand. i'm gonna try it out under my new MAC mineralize satinfinish foundation tomorrow, so we'll see how it goes. =]


----------



## princessraini30 (Apr 5, 2008)

I have read this on another makeup board also and supposedly the silicones in it are the same as that of Smashbox's Photofinish primer. I myself haven't tried it b/c I'm acne prone to silicones. but alot of lovely ladies love it!


----------



## internetchick (Apr 5, 2008)

That's too bad citre. I wonder if Rite Aid and Walgreens brands would have the same problem.


----------



## neonbright (Apr 7, 2008)

I haven't tried the off brand ones, but the Monistat Gel is the truth. Love, love, love this product. With my oily T zone this is the best.


----------



## Thugluvgrl187 (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow this is interesting. But hey if it works I am not knocking it!


----------



## wickedbutterfly (Apr 19, 2008)

So.....I tried this stuff today under my mineral makeup and I have to admit, it's freaking great. My skin is super oily and my forehead didn't get oil slicked until late afternoon. Normally I'm oily well before lunch.

I wonder, since its clear-ish, if you could mix in a tiny bit of color correcting concealer to try to emulate the color correcting smashbox primers?


----------



## hanabi (Apr 19, 2008)

Definitely have to try this out... I have yet to find it in a local store here though!


----------



## internetchick (Apr 19, 2008)

That is an excellent idea! If you try it please post the results. I may give it a go as well.


----------



## Brianasmom (Apr 19, 2008)

well, I bought it the other day and tried it today and I must say I like it alot. I have oily skin so far I haven't a bit oil on my face yet... but it is still early:happy:.


----------



## EverydayGlam (Apr 21, 2008)

I've been using this for over a week now, and it really does work. The 1 day that I didn't use it, I was an oily mess in the afternoon.


----------



## Thugluvgrl187 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think mixing it with concealer would be a good idea. If someone tries it and it works let me know.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 21, 2008)

The Beauty Brains posted a review of this titled "Is Monistat Bikini Chafing Gel A Good Makeup Primer?" last week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wickedbutterfly (Apr 23, 2008)

I tried mixing in a little of my green color correcting concealer and it worked pretty good for me, especially since I have horrible, acne-prone skin and theres almost always large areas that need areas that need to be toned down a bit. On that note, another good thing about using this monistat gel as a primer....it's fantastic for smoothing out acne thats in its last stages.....ya know, when it gets all dried out and scabbed over and you don't think anything will cover it? This stuff does, and with the color correcting concealer mixed in, it tones down the red as well. Yay!


----------



## internetchick (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## glamadelic (Apr 23, 2008)

Great I have to try mixing some green concealer in with mine. And yellow or orange for my undereye circles!


----------



## SumthinSweet85 (Apr 30, 2008)

Do you apply this with just your hands or some kind of brush?


----------



## Brianasmom (Apr 30, 2008)

I use a clean finger.


----------



## misha_astaroth (May 8, 2008)

weird but thanks for showing it to us


----------



## Love Souljah (May 9, 2008)

I can't find this stuff anywhere! Freakin' Texas! I've tried Wal-Mart, CVS, and Walgreens (two different ones). Anyone live in Dallas and know where to find this stuff?


----------



## ~Zoe~ (May 10, 2008)

This product is very inexpensive &amp; has similar ingredients to the Smashbox Photofinish foundation primer. Personally for me, I actually found that the Monistat works better than the Smashbox Photofinish Light =o I have very oily skin and whenever I use the gel I rarely need to do touch ups throughout the day (and without it, I would normally use at least two oil-blotting sheets a day!) 

If you're using it as a primer, be aware that it can start to pill up so play around with it first to see what creams &amp; foundations work best with it. Iâ€™ve never applied it with a brush but applying it with a clean finger works fine. I like to put on my moisturizer, apply my (mineral) make up and then put on the gel afterwards to give my skin a nice matte finish.

Even if youâ€™re going natural, just apply the gel alone to help reduce oil (and I find there is a huge difference when I use it)

I've applied it around my eyes with no problems and it hasn't made me break out either. Iâ€™ve been using it for over a month now and Iâ€™m still on the first tube, not even half done yet! (You only need a very thin layer)

-Those in the US, you can buy it on amazon.com, especially for those a little embarrassed to purchase it in-store

In the search area type in â€˜Monistat Soothing Care Chafing Relief Powder-Gelâ€™

-Those in Canada, I've seen it available in Shoppersâ€™ Drug Mart, Pharma Plus and Main Drug Mart (when you buy it in-store it usually comes with a coupon to save $1-2 for the next purchase)

Even if youâ€™re still hesitant about it, there are tons of product reviews on the subject

I was going to post a bunch of links but since Iâ€™m so new here it wonâ€™t let me do that yet!


----------



## Becca_M (May 21, 2008)

Don't know if this might help anyone in the UK but LANACANE has just started making something similar to this. I got some yesterday but haven't tried it yet. Â£5.99 in Boots. I can post an ingredients list if anyone wants it?


----------



## -Chelsey- (May 22, 2008)

I found this thread yesterday and had been hearing a lot about using Monistat as a primer so I went out and bought it last night after work and used it today and so far I love the feeling! And it's almost the end of my work day and by now my foundation is usually gone but it still looks as good as it did when I put it on this morning. :rockwoot:


----------



## kcam125 (May 24, 2008)

There's a girl on youtube, Fafinettex3 who uses the chafing gel and says that it's for multiple uses. But i'm curious to try it!


----------



## stars go blue (May 27, 2008)

I had heard about this a while ago and tried it - loved it! And I was a Smashbox Primer girl for several years. I was a little hesitant (as I always am when trying something new on my face) but figured the small investment was worth it to give it a try. In my opinion, it does feel a little different, but it does the same thing! It's also more convenient - if I run out I can just run to the corner drugstore!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 27, 2008)

I just tried this for the first time the other day and liked the results. Of course, more time is needed to be sure I don't break out.


----------



## paast10 (May 30, 2008)

I think this product will be free after rebate at Rite Aid during 1 week in June. So if any of you do the store rebates, this will be great!!


----------



## MagicMaid (Jun 1, 2008)

I'll have to go get a backup tube, then! I've been using this for a month - I don't use it every day, but I do love it, it feels so silky when it dries and I've never had a breakout from it. Fabulous cheap find!


----------



## Judica (Jun 6, 2008)

I have been vacillating on getting the chafing gel since I already have a decent primer from Clarins but what the heck, it is cheap and it looks it is worth a shot. I can't wait to try it!


----------



## fr0nd (Jun 8, 2008)

k.. got my monistat quite sometime ago and forgot to report back here...

I like it... really. I only use it on my eye area. It makes my e/s colors pop more and stops creasing too. No problems with clogging at the moment. One thing I noted tho', you really only need a very little bit. Too much and it gets really weird and cakey.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GaiaPoppy (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm curious about this! I wonder if a silicea gel from the HFS would do similiar..?


----------



## nikita2471 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi everyone! I'm new here and saw this thread! Just wanted to say that I noticed in the Rite-Aid flyer for this week, there is a Buy 1 Get 1 Free sale on the Monistat Anti-Chafing Gel at $4.99! You buy 2 and get a rebate for $4.99 which you can apply for on the Rite-Aid website.

I went to Rite-Aid the other day and got 2 tubes. I've been using the gel for the past 2 weeks now. I only use it on my eyes/brows/forehead area. I use brow powder for my brows and find that using the gel prior to applying the powder helps it stay on longer and definitely cuts down on the extreme slick shine I have on my forehead! For years, I have been looking for a product that would help with the shine and now I have,...for cheap too!


----------



## ashlock.k (Jun 12, 2008)

I can't wait to try this!


----------



## newyorlatin (Jun 13, 2008)

I've been using it for awhile now and it works as good as any other gel primer


----------



## HollyC (Jun 15, 2008)

This stuff works very well, as good as Smashbox.

Never heard of this but...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JoAnnAtkinson (Jun 16, 2008)

It makes your face feel as smooth as a baby's behind!

Works GREAT!!!!


----------



## Love Souljah (Jun 16, 2008)

I forgot to update. I found it a while ago and it is AMAZING! I put it in my undereye area, too, so my concealer covers more.


----------



## shygirl (Jun 18, 2008)

I tried it and it worked like a charm! My face was soft &amp; my makeup applied so easily.


----------



## Welshlass (Jun 19, 2008)

I've been reading about this for a while and finally bought some today. I can't wait to try it. I have super oily skin so hope it works. I'll let you all know my results!!


----------



## MusicNMakeup (Jun 25, 2008)

I got some smashbox primer on ebay the other day for just $20. BUT, I need it by this Friday, so I'm not too sure that the seller can ship it out to me that fast...we'll see.

I've looked for the monistat chafing gel and couldn't find it in a nearby drug store or store.

Where is the monistat chafing gel (and is it powder?...if so, does it look cakey?) sold at? To where I can go and pick it up.

Thanks girls!


----------



## nikita2471 (Jun 25, 2008)

You sure you checked the section where they sell the Monistat products? I also couldn't find it at Walmart the first time I looked but when I gave it a clsoer look, they were there.

Look at Walmart/Target/Kmart as they also carry it aside from the drugstores.


----------



## Aprill (Jun 25, 2008)

Walmart,

Walgreens

CVS

Rite Aid


----------



## ashlock.k (Jun 25, 2008)

yeah, I almost missed it when I was at walmart, but it was just hiding amidst the Feminine products.

I tried out some Smashbox Photofinish primer at sephora today, and it felt almost exactly the same as the Monistat gel. I tried the gel all over my face, but now I just use it on the upper half of my face. I don't like it at the bottom of my nose or around my mouth, cause it can be hard to clean off. Overall, I am not going to pay for the Smashbox Primer when I can get the Monistat gel for 6 dollars.


----------



## Welshlass (Jun 25, 2008)

Okay ladies - I started using this last Friday and just LOVE how it makes my skin feel. It is so smooth and soft. Unfortunately it did not help my oily skin. I used it for the last time yesterday, as it also made me break out on my chin. I sure did like the texture of my skin though.


----------



## JuliaDream (Jun 30, 2008)

I have been using this for a while now and when I share with others who comment on my mu they tend to laugh at me and say I am crazy for putting "that stuff" on my face. I try to explain that it isn't the yeast stuff, but still the strange looks. That's okay though, less likely Target will be out of it when I need to buy more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cookie_wordnerd (Jul 2, 2008)

I used this and this worked for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MusicNMakeup (Jul 4, 2008)

I did get the Smashbox on time and it does feel alot like the Monistat chafing gel. I like the feel of them both. They're both light, not heavy or sticky, not drying and my foundation and bronzer looks and stays on alot longer!

two thumps up for both of them.


----------



## jellybabey (Jul 4, 2008)

*i have ordered this!!...cant wait to try it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .... oh does anyone know if it helps fill in pores/little scars/uneven skin??...so they dont show as much when you put on foundation....??*


----------



## MusicNMakeup (Jul 5, 2008)

Yeah, it does. It's like a primer for ....painting walls or painting a car (that's the only thing I can compare it to

Fills in the wrinkles and pores...I'm not sure about scars and such because it's really a thin primer...which is good because I don't think that a thicker primer would look as natural.

It's good stuff, though.


----------



## jellybabey (Jul 5, 2008)

*yay thats good ... well i dont really mean scars but kind of uneven skin(not bad though)....so did the monistat fill in your pores and stuff?? that is amazinnggg...im so excited to try it now...id say it makes a HUGE difference??...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks*


----------



## KristinaD (Jul 8, 2008)

I've never heard of that either, very interesting. I heard something yesterday about using hemorroid cream for fine lines and wrinkles...now thats interesting too!!!


----------



## Welshlass (Jul 8, 2008)

Okay - I've decided to give it another try as I just love how it made my skin feel. I'm hoping the breakout was due to a different moisturiser that I had also used that week!!


----------



## MusicNMakeup (Jul 8, 2008)

I used to use Preparation H for my bags under my eyes. It's an old model trick. BUT, PH is so drying and although it may take the puffiness out, it dries up the under eye.

Castor oil is what I use now for baggy eyes. Before I go to bed, I put some on my under eyes and up above eyelids.


----------



## smellgood (Jul 8, 2008)

This is the greatest post ever. I have been using the chafing gel for a couple of months and my makeup stays on my face now. Only blot touch ups are needed now.


----------



## b3rly (Jul 12, 2008)

So I just heard about this a couple months ago and I heard that it doesn't help oiliness. But I guess for the price, it's worth a try. Thanks for the posts and reviews everyone!

Btw, here is a link for the ingredients and a very long review. Hope this helps some of you out.

Review: Truth About Monistat Chafing Powder Gel as MakeUp Primer


----------



## netnut (Jul 14, 2008)

I have just bought a tube from my local Target with $2 off coupon from their webiste. Total is around $4.50 after tax. OMG This is worth to try. If it doesn't work out for me, I will apply it on my other skin areas such as my legs after shaving instead of the face. =)

To look for the $2 coupon... just google " monistat soothing " then you will see the link to its main webpage of their soothing care product and the special offer program is on the left of the page. Enjoy!

I don't remember when the coupon will expire but surely around Beginning of August. You can use this coupon to buy any Monistat's soothing care products besides the chafing relief powder gel.

Sorry that I can't post the link directly to you due to the regulation on here (for the number of post count less than 10)

www dot soothingcare dot com

click special offer on the left side.

Hope this is alright.


----------



## glamadelic (Jul 15, 2008)

What's the cheapest place to get this? I've got to pick some up before Saturday (my wedding!!) and I'm trying to save any money I can. LOL.


----------



## b3rly (Jul 15, 2008)

:rockwoot:This stuff is amazing. I've only used it tiwce, but so far.. no problems. It actually made my face less oiler, and my make up last all night. Thank you to whoever found out about this.


----------



## leelee. (Jul 23, 2008)

This has probably already been asked before, but does the product clog pores?


----------



## Kathy (Jul 24, 2008)

It didn't for me, but everyone is different. You'd have to try it and see.


----------



## caligirl510 (Jul 25, 2008)

wow sounds wierd but id try it


----------



## Welshlass (Jul 25, 2008)

I've tried this twice now, and both times I broke out on my chin. It sure made my skin feel soft though.


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 26, 2008)

Megan, I'm guessing it would be cheapest at Walmart. I did have a coupon they sent with my sample, but it expired before I got to use it.


----------



## neonbright (Jul 31, 2008)

Walmart, CVS or Rite Aid onsale.


----------



## terra (Aug 6, 2008)

gotta give this a try for myself.


----------



## CamMac (Aug 13, 2008)

How convenient that my smashbox photo finish ran out today and I joined this board yesterday..LOL. Running to WALMART TODAY!


----------



## fr0nd (Aug 15, 2008)

I haven't used this on my face... Don't really have a problem with an oily face. But on my eyes, its been fab. I can't live without it. Stops the creasing and keeps my e/s looking fresh all day long (even when its more than 12 hours!). Love love love it.. and love the price too...


----------



## Alien8 (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm so glad I read this thread. I ran right out to my local Rite Aid and bought this stuff. I was using Smashbox Photo Finish Primer but I only bought it once because it is so expensive. Then I only used it on special occasions to make it last as long as possible. I'll be using this anti chaffing cream every day. I might put it in a different container though. Now I have another reason to stay out of Sephora's.


----------



## emmy2410 (Aug 26, 2008)

HI frond,,,

do they sell this in singapore,,I check at watsons and pharmacy they dun seem to know what this is?

TIA

emma


----------



## fr0nd (Aug 28, 2008)

No they don't... I bought it from a amazon spree one of my forums was having. If u really wanna try this... I guess I can spare you a tube when I get my order in.. I'm expecting two tubes in the mail real soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> let me know


----------



## emmy2410 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi FrOnd,

thanks for the offer I would love to try it out. Just let me know how and when and the cost. PM me pls.

Thank you so much. Appreciate that.

Emma


----------



## Mackie (Aug 31, 2008)

i have really oily acne prone skin, and this really helps keep my mmu on stops the shine. and i haven't broken out from it either. great product!!!


----------



## Scarlette (Sep 1, 2008)

I don't know if I have posted this before (this thread is really old!) but the Monistat chafing gel is VERYYYY similar to the MAC one that I got. I don't like foundation primers anymore, I normally look for foundations that go on smooth so I won't have to worry about it.


----------



## Padme (Sep 3, 2008)

I have to try this monistrat thing... it's sounds crazy but if it works I don't care  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ms.Coffey123 (Sep 5, 2008)

I have been using it for about 3 weeks now and I love it!


----------



## sassychix (Sep 5, 2008)

hey doll, im from sg too. we dont have it in sg. bt everyone here orders it online or joins sprees to get them. i just received mine in the mail n cant wait to try it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emmy2410 (Sep 7, 2008)

hey gorgeous, glad to know you are from Sg. I got that monistat from another forum...its a sample, wanna try it first before getting the full size. Dun wanna get breakouts. Shld be getting it by mon or tue..can't wait to try it. Its nice to know someone from the same country who uses MM...I was lost at first cos none of my frens or anyone that I know uses MM


----------



## Tornwonderland (Sep 7, 2008)

Just purchased the [email protected] Target. for 5.99 There were only two boxes left. Tried it on my hand...oh my gosh! Awesome! I had just bought the L'oreal Bare Naturals Primer...and like the Monistat better!


----------



## SUITEFREAK (Sep 8, 2008)

This sounds really good. I think I'm going to have to try it!


----------



## bbkf (Sep 10, 2008)

ah ha!! i had a sachet of pre-waxing lotion that dried to a lovely silky finish and i used it on my face too when i found out what it was like. i wasn't prepared to buy a whole box of wax strips to get more but this is a brilliant idea. must be pretty much the same product. so tell yourself that girls...pre-waxing gel, not chafing cream!!


----------



## FabulousCE (Sep 13, 2008)

I started using the Monistat Chafin Relief Powder-Gel for my foundation primer about 3 months ago. I love it!!! It's silky, and dries to a powdery soft feeling and keeps my liquid, cream and mousse foundations and blushes on all day long.


----------



## xPinklicious28 (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm buying some tomorrow, yayy! Super excited for it haha. My skin is REALLY oily, so I am hoping this will be my miracle to not having oily skin like 2 hrs after doing my makeup.


----------



## JoAnnAtkinson (Sep 25, 2008)

Not only did I try the Monistat and it worked GREAT! But, I also found the same ingredients in a product at the Dollar Store!!!!  Can you believe that! I really did save money!!!!! What a deal I found!!!!! It makes your face feel as smooth as a baby's behind!


----------



## internetchick (Sep 25, 2008)

Was it also a chafing gel?


----------



## MissManda (Sep 26, 2008)

I lurked for a long time before finally joining tonight. I ready this a long time ago and went to the store to buy it. Have been using it ever since. I noticed Revlon has a Beyond Natural Primer out there now. Wonder how it feels.


----------



## southerncomfort (Sep 26, 2008)

Has anyone tried the Beyond Natural Primer MissManda is talking about? And, how much is it?


----------



## Bridgett02 (Feb 15, 2009)

I have combination to dry skin and I started using this product and I love it. I've heard make-up artist say it works as good as Smashbox Photofinish. It leaves your skin with a smooth finish. Hope this helps


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 15, 2009)

I dont think I could bring myself to use monistat on my face :S


----------



## Bridgett02 (Feb 16, 2009)

The product is a skin barrier that people use to prevent chaffing under their arms, legs, or wherever, it is not gross. It only costs $5 maybe you should just try it.


----------



## candygalore (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow, thank you for this post. I will pay 5 dollars anytime because 17 is getting expensive every month.


----------



## mebs786 (Mar 10, 2009)

I have been hearing great reviews on this stuff. I might try this as my Laura Mercier primer is nearly coming to an end and I cant afford to buy another one at the moment.


----------



## Karren (Mar 10, 2009)

I love it.... bought some last week and it's comparable to PhotoFinish and Spackle....


----------



## Sera3125 (Mar 10, 2009)

This is what I use daily and it works great and its cheap! I say save your money for the fun stuff!

Sera


----------



## mebs786 (Mar 10, 2009)

Do you know if it is suitable for Dry skin??


----------



## Sera3125 (Mar 11, 2009)

I have very dry skin and it works just fine for me.

Sera


----------



## akathegnat (Mar 11, 2009)

The beyond naturals primer has a very strong scent to it. The Monistat has no scent. I'm one of those people that can't stand scented products (migrains). I know when I bought the beyonds naturals primer that it was about 12.99.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not worth it IMO. I'll stick with the good old monistat.


----------



## artressa (Mar 18, 2009)

can you tell me what that product is called that you found at the dollar store? I'm always in there! thanks 

By the way......I went to walmart and got all confused on which of these to buy. This was the ONLY store that sold the M anti chaf g.....but they also had a creme that was the monistat stop itch or some such thing. I got both because I don't seem to be finding the anti-chafing gel. I don't know which I like better. People w/oily skin may not like the cream....it keeps my face moisturized forever. Anti Chafing is prolly better for beneath foundation. Honestly, it felt like maybe they are getting rid of the anti chaf or something....couldn't find it ANYWHERE at first. Absolutely love both of them....skin feels like silk like everyone says.


----------



## AngelaMH (Mar 18, 2009)

I love this gel as a primer but I occasionally get blackheads &amp; have noticed that when I use the gel &amp; foundation that the foundation doesn't cover the blackheads at all! :frown: When I use only foundation they cover fine. :kopfkratz:


----------



## l1lmamaj (Mar 18, 2009)

I like it. Works just like Smashbox Photo Finish Primer. Best thing is it's only like 8 bucks for a huge tube.


----------



## appleapple_ (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow definitely worth look at.. I know a few of my favourite beauty bloggers use this so I might hazard a look.


----------



## fairskin1000 (Apr 3, 2009)

seems like something you should check with your doctor first!


----------



## GirlPaint.com (Apr 3, 2009)

Actually, it's formulated w/ the same ingredients (mostly silicones) that makeup primers are made of. No doctor necessary.


----------



## laurie_lu (Apr 3, 2009)

Correct. No need for doctor's approval. In fact it's meant to be applied on top of delicate skin that can become easily irritated.


----------



## Xandria (Apr 14, 2009)

I bought this Monistat Anti-Chafing Gel last week, and it's pretty good. But having had not tried the other, more expensive primers on the market, I can't attest to it being a dupe. I did, however, swatch-test my cousin's Smashbox primer yesterday, and although it's a bit thicker, the Monistat gel is pretty similar.

I'm oily-skinned and am acne-prone, and it's kept my oilies at bay and I haven't broken out either.

If anyone in Canada wants to give it a try, Shoppers Drug Mart currently has it on sale (unadvertised) at $5.49 a box. That's 50% off.

Happy hunting!


----------



## divalastic (Apr 15, 2009)

I tried the monistrat after reading alot of rave reviews about it. I love it! I can wear Maybelline and L.A. colors without it running or fading. It looks just as perfect as when I apply MAC and NARS. I love the fact that I can wear drugstore or department store makeup with no problem. This has been my experience with it. Wish all of you the same luck!


----------



## cnnnghmbrett942 (Apr 16, 2009)

haven't used it before , but have interesting


----------



## MusicNMakeup (May 13, 2009)

I love the stuff!! It's unbelievably soft and makes dry skin look moisturized, for sure!:rockwoot:


----------



## LoveLY53 (May 13, 2009)

TylerD.. I know how ordering products online can be frustrating. Check out this website : well.ca. Not only do they carry the Monistat Anti-Chafing Gel.. but, shipping is FREE for anywhere in Canada!!! I dont know about Regina.. but EVERYTHING I have ordered from this site has arrived within a week MAX!! Hope this helps, not only for you but for all those whom are having difficulty finding this product in Canada  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek (Jul 6, 2009)

By the way, this is the "Most Viewed Thread on MUT", just wanted to point that out.


----------



## Thugluvgrl187 (Jul 9, 2009)

Is this ok to use as an eye primer for shadows. I don't want to go blind or anything...


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 9, 2009)

Eye primers work differently than face primers. This would most likely make your eyeshadows crease, tbh.


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm officially curious now... sold on Amazon too...

Will letcha know my personal results since I have very sensitive skin


----------



## b3rly (Jul 12, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can get this in Toronto? I used to buy it at Walmart, but i cant find it there anymore. Been to like 5 different Walmarts-- I found none.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 13, 2009)

Ok, I bought some from Walmart... and it works fabulous. Definitely as good or better than other primers I have. So happy I found this thread. I have to say that I was giggling all the way through the store with it in my cart and I'm pretty sure my hub thought I was a little twisted. I told him what I was using it for and he said "Isn't that for your..." and I just laughed.


----------



## Thugluvgrl187 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SalescoopSarah (Jul 14, 2009)

Omg this is incredible! When I first read the topic title, I was so confused since Monastat isn't the first product that comes to mind when you think makeup! I love finding difference uses for different uses (even if that happens to be chafing cream) and this is such a cheaper alternative! I can't wait to try this out. I hope I'm not mistakened for something else those at checkout...


----------



## heart.PRINT (Dec 13, 2009)

Really? They sell them in SDM?

Which aisle?

Last time I checked all they had were yeast infection medications.. &gt;_&lt;

I've tried Walmart, Superstore, SDM.. no luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> !


----------



## Jazzie (Dec 13, 2009)

I have been testing Monistat along with several other face primers and the Monistat actually out performs Smashbox, Laura Geller Spackle and the Hard Candy primer. I'm still testing about 8 other primers but so far this one seems to be a keeper.

I found mine in the feminine care isle next to the FDS in Walmart.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Dec 13, 2009)

The Monistat works well for me, but I use Pores No More primer (from Sephora) on my nose which has some really ugly pores...it works great!


----------



## jewel961 (Dec 13, 2009)

I read the same info on MUT and all the reviews from people who have tried it. I went to Walmart and also paid $6.39 for it and didn't feel funny about it at all. As a matter of fact I bought 2 tubes. I've never felt anything as silky smooth on my face and oh yeah the make up goes on nice and smooth. It has the same ingredients as the primers. We go to the store and buy sanitary napkins, tampons and other feminine products. It is not, I repeat, not the yeast infection cream. Why feel embarrased to buy it? Try it, you just may like it!


----------



## La_Mari (Feb 2, 2010)

Has anyone bought it lately?? I used it a while back and ran out. And I'm having a problem with oil on my face again, and need to repurchase but I haven't seen it (nor have I been looking for it) in stores.

I hope its still being sold.


----------



## jewel961 (Feb 3, 2010)

hI La Mari, When I bought it I bought 2 tubes so I have not looked to see if walmart still has it. I actually have not used it lately. I too have oily skin and it seems like I'm always trying something different on my face. I just ordered an anti shine product for professional stage people. I'll let you know how it works. Goggle it and see what you come up with. Good Luck.


----------



## flamingradio (Mar 9, 2010)

My foot is almost out the door to buy this but I'm wondering, is it good for dry skin? I've got flakey areas but the whole of my face is just plain dry.


----------



## Karren (Mar 9, 2010)

If you use a primer now then its the same.. Its not a moisturizer so I'd say you still need to use a moisturizer first the apply the primer. Just gives you a smoother (slicker) surface to apply your foundation..


----------



## flamingradio (Mar 9, 2010)

I've never used a primer before. How long should I wait after applying the moisturizer to apply the primer, and then how long do I wait until I put on my foundation?


----------



## Karren (Mar 9, 2010)

After I apply my moisturizer I wait one to two minutes.. Then apply the primer then wait another minute before you apply your foundation. And you don't need a lot of primer. Just a dab.. Like a real thin coating.


----------



## flamingradio (Mar 13, 2010)

I tried to find this stuff at CVS but couldn't. What aisle is it in?


----------



## Jolanka (Mar 21, 2010)

Well, I think it's no longer available... discontinued or something...


----------



## Kraezinsane (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey La-Mari! When I first bought it I had a really hard time finding it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The only place I could find it was at target.


----------



## kellabella (Mar 22, 2010)

_ I saw a post about this on glamour about a month ago and they said the exact same thing, that it works great as a primer, then i found similar posts about it on other beauty websites, so i decided to try it. I loved it, it makes your skin nice and silk and helps my foundation go on a lot smoother. BUT, im not positive if this was a result of the monistat gel or something else, but i noticed i was breaking out a little and it happened a week after buying the primer. I havent used it a lot latley, i also love my Rimmel Fix &amp; Perfect primer._

I have horrible dry skin, to where when i put my foundation on, my skin starts flaking, and i think it helped my dry skin if anything. So i wouldnt worry about it, if anything it is better for dry skin


----------



## honeymomo (Mar 23, 2010)

Is it really being discontinued? I bought one yesterday at Kmart, and noticed that there were only three left. I'm going to go back and buy the last three if it is. I use this stuff everyday!


----------



## Jadeanne (Mar 25, 2010)

I found a coupon in a Sunday newspaper insert several months ago for the Anti-Chafing Gel and bought it at CVS. It was in the feminine hygiene aisle, but I have bought stuff from that aisle for my wife in the past.

The last several months I've only really put on makeup at my monthly CD support group meetings, moisturizing just before leaving home, changing there and putting on a little makeup after my outfit is on, usually Mary Kay liquid foundation, sometimes a little eyeshadow, blush, and lipstick. I wear glasses and usually do little around my eyes.

Two meetings ago I tried the primer for the first time. Things went on really nice, much better than usual. I thought everything looked better than usual.

The last meeting was my second time using the primer and after I applied my usual Mary Kay full coverage liquid foundation using a sponge, I looked in the mirror and thought it was the best I had ever done. A little inner voice said "keep going", so I did. Next I used a different sponge and put on a layer of Cover Girl cream to powder foundation with concealer, the very first time I ever tried both at once. Then eyebrow pencil (N.Y.C. dark brown), Mary Kay gold mineral eye shadow with the brush it came with, N.Y.C. eyeliner pencil (even lined the lower lashes that I rarely do), pink N.Y.C. eyeshadow for blush using a small flat brush, finally lining lips with an N.Y.C. pencil and finishing with N.Y.C. firefly lipstick.

I received more compliments than I ever have before from members. I thought it still looked really good several hours later when it was time to clean up and go home. Cleanup seemed to go easily with 2 or 3 baby wipes and a couple of eyelid wipes.

I first read of the Anti-Chafe primer here and think that using it sure makes a difference for me.


----------



## valkyrie911 (Apr 7, 2010)

I am getting this and trying it ASAP! I don't care what it is labeled. And I really don't care what I buy when I go through the checkout line. I'd be more embarrassed to be buying a pack of cigarettes than yeast infection cream or foot fungus remedy or preperation h. The 400lb people don't look embarrassed when they buy their hohos and doritos. I am so sick of consumers getting duped by cosmetic companies. How many toners have you purchased and the main ingredient turned out to be witch hazel, which you can get a 16oz bottle of at the dollar store? Or eye makeup removers whose main ingredient is mineral oil. Again-baby oil from the dollar store works just as well. There are so few companies I trust and actually will spend the extra for their product. I LOVE Smashbox primer and don't think anyone elses compares. If this stuff has the same ingredients....OMG I will be in bargain heaven. Now, if I can find a substitute for Hope is not Enough and Fresh's Black Tea mask all will be right in the world. BTW, if anyone else out there is a mua I am developing my own totally green/organic airbrush cleaner. One that actually works and you don't have to soak your brush for hours. Also, I'm working on an additive that you can mix with your favorite liquid foundations and turn them into airbrush foundation. So far both have worked perfectly for me. Now I need to get them into development. The airbrush cleaner is multi-use and can double as a brush cleaner for those who don't airbrush. Its totally fabulous. I will get this up on my website soon.


----------



## valkyrie911 (Apr 16, 2010)

I am always looking for ways to improve my makeup. I usually use airbrush and I couldn't believe how awful the cleaners were, so I went about collecting all natural eco-safe cleaners and experimenting. Now I have this super anti-bacterial organic cleaner that is made with aloe and natural glycerin and sesame oil and IT WORKS! It works in one pass. I don't need to let my brushes sit in cleaning pots and I can switch product almost immediately. I almost have it down to where I can use a modified version to thin regular foundation and use it as airbrush foundation.

So, when I read about this Monistat/primer thing I had to check it out. I used it first on myself for a day to make sure I had no reactions. Then I squeezed the tube into a plain travel tube and asked my daughter to test it on the back of one hand and smashbox (my favorite of alltime) on the other hand. She liked the feel of the Monistat and she actually liked the smell better.

I have read from at least one source that it was not good near the eyes and I usually use it over her eyelids. I solved that by getting silicon based Cargo eye primer on sale at Sephora for $5. I stocked up and got 5 tubes. It is silicone based and so far after a 12 hour day eyelids remained 100 percent crease free. I learned my lesson after buying Amazing primer and loving it for $5 on sale at Sephora and guess what! They brought the line back and now that same little jar is $15. I did just buy some Urban Decay eye potion so I will try that out, I know it is a favorite of a lot of people. I bought both kinds of both the cargo and urban decay, bronzer and shimmer so I will have to do a comparison. I will point out that I was highly disappointed with Smashbox primer and find it drying and hard to spread, the same with Sephora professional brand.

So, in my humble opinion, after checking the ingredients and comparing the 2 side by side, I will probably use the Monistat to extend the life of the 2 or 3 bottles of Smashbox primer I already have. If you are a MUA I suggest doing what I did and putting it into a plain tube and just writing M Primer on the bottle to avoid any questions. I have found that collecting extra and saving shampoo, conditioner, and lotion bottles from hotels when I travel are the best space savers. I even bought some 4oz bottles when I realized we were going through those giant Costco sized bottles of shampoo and conditioner in less than 2 weeks and I only wash my dry, curly hair every couple days. My daughter has long hair like mine but she must use a cupful every shower....Now she get 4oz every week.


----------



## SMOKViiCA (Apr 16, 2010)

I actually bought it the other day and I LOOOOOOOOOOOOVE it! It works exactly like Smashbox's primer, and def. worth the money.


----------



## nehima (May 2, 2010)

I finally decided to give in to the hype... it's all true! It's feels just like Smashbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've been to several Walgreens and none had it, but at kmart they had a lot of them left! They were around $8 so I grabbed two tubes, and at check out, I noticed *they were only $3!* My sister quickly pointed it out to the cashier and she said "maybe it's on sale!". So yeah, I got my two tubes of silky smooth goodness for $6 plus tax.

I think I'm going to empty the tubes in a different container though, LOL!


----------



## Imprintwilight (May 2, 2010)

I saw this idea in a video a few days ago actually. I was a little like "uhhhhh... ish poo lady... get that vaginal cream off your face" but now that i read this I'm thinking a little different. I don't think I'll try it but it's a good thing to know about anyways.


----------



## divadoll (May 3, 2010)

This product may be from Monistat but it is NOT for yeast infections or really anything to do with female nether regions. Its a gel that keeps your thighs from rubbing together and getting all chafed. If you don't try it, you are definately missing out on a really good and CHEAP primer. I've been using this for more than a year. It keeps my mineral makeup on ALL DAY. You just need a tiny tiny bit. I put it in a pump bottle so you can control the amount better. You only need 1/2 a pump. Anything more could mean turn a good thing into an oily mess. I definitely recommend this to anyone. Its sooo sad that it has been discontinued in Canada  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xjackie83 (May 3, 2010)

I just picked some up the other day, and I liked it better than the Philosophy primer I have bought in the past.

For ladies who are looking if it, I bought it at Walmart. It was in with the condoms and not in with the menstrual products.


----------



## AudreyNola (May 3, 2010)

I've used it, and believe me I get enough crap from my husband, I know it's odd. I feel like it works the same as all my silicone based primers.


----------



## divadoll (May 5, 2010)

Just curious why you'd think its odd when there are tons of postings here and other forums singing the praises of Monistat as a good primer...even makeupalley.com and youtube (where I found out about it a year ago)??

Transfer it to a pump bottle and no one has to know and its easier to get the right amount.


----------



## StakeEdward (May 5, 2010)

I need to try this as well. I've started realizing that I need to spend less money on products, lol, and my Smashbox primer gets quite expensive.


----------



## KeLLsTar (Jun 7, 2010)

Well, I've spent the last few days reading this entire thread, a few minutes at a time - I feel like a time traveller!!!!!!

This is so interesting! We don't have Monistat in Australia - but I've seen ads in American magazines so I knew the company was associated with feminine products.

I did some research &amp; found an equivalent product here in Australia by a UK company called Lanacane. The ingredients are exactly the same as listed in this thread, with the exception of "zea mays (corn) starch". I Googled corn starch &amp; found it's used in other cosmetic products so didn't think there'd be any harm in trying it.

I found this in my local pharmacy for about $12AU. It seems like the US stores stock it with the feminine products, or condoms etc, but Aussie chemists put it with the calamine lotions, heel balms &amp; other first aid products. I looked in the US location first &amp; now I'm totally up to date on the new KY Jellies, feminine moisturiser, glow in the dark condoms etc. HAHA!

Today was a day off, so I didn't try it with makeup, however I applied it to my cheeks &amp; felt the same silky smoothness people have been talking about. It felt powdery &amp; my skin feels so smooth with this on. My pores also seem to be less noticeable.

I can't wait to try this with makeup tomorrow. Will post my experiences in a few weeks after I've been able to see how it goes with my skin.

PS: I've read about how some people feel embarrassed at buying a product by a company who make products for "down there". Why would they care? A drugstore, or dept store sell these type of products everyday. I just went up to the pharmacist &amp; asked for anti chafing gel. I didn't care one bit!


----------



## Karren (Jun 7, 2010)

I always wondered if Monistat and Lanacane were owned by the same company and just had different names in different countries till this weekend when I saw a TV comercial for Lanacane chaffing gel in the US!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 7, 2010)

I tried this and I can't tell if it did anything. What's supposed to change when you use a primer?


----------



## divadoll (Jun 8, 2010)

Its suppose to make your foundation stay on longer, makes it go on smoother, lessens the appearance of pores and roughness on the skin and keeps you from going shiny for longer.

The Lanacane one was in a smaller tube and it cost same. I've still not tried it yet but I did buy its on the must-try because I can't buy Monistat anywhere around Vancouver.


----------



## KeLLsTar (Jun 9, 2010)

OK I tried Lanacane with full makeup yesterday &amp; loved it!

I put moisturiser on (let it sink in) &amp; then smoothed the Lanacane on my cheeks &amp; nose, then put on foundation &amp; powder. My skin looked amazingly smooth. I will definitely be using it from now on!

Thanks so much for the tip everyone!!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 9, 2010)

Funny you bumped this because i was so close to buying the Korress primer for $33 and then i forgot i still had the Monistat gel.


----------



## divadoll (Jun 9, 2010)

Destiny! Why spend $33 if you have a great primer for under $10. I'll still have to try Lanacane.


----------



## nisha143 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey guys,

I have been reading this forum for a while! and read that many of you couldn't find this product in Canada...

but I live in Mississauga and I just got myself the gel from Superstore!!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Love!:yaya:


----------



## xjackie83 (Jun 17, 2010)

I tried Monstat for about a month, and sadly it caused my forehead to break out. I got dozens of little bumps. I was hoping it was just the heat that was causing me to sweat more and breakout. But I stopped using Monistat for one week and my skin has already started to clear up.


----------



## mallorymaloney (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey everyone! This is my first post here on MUT, so forgive me if I'm doing anything wrong. I'm a n00b, I don't know any better! :laughing:

Alright, so, I've read through a shitload of posts on this thread, but unfortunately, I don't have the time to read every single one. @[email protected]; So I'm just gonna throw out a quick question for you all and hope I'm forgiven if it's been answered multiple times before. :whistling:

Can Monistat's ant chafing gel be used as an eyeshadow/eye primer, as well, or would accidentally getting this stuff into your eyes be a seriously big problem ...? I totally wanna try it out, but I don't want to infect my eye or blind myself or anything, LOL.

... See? I have _*some*_ boundaries when it comes to makeup experimentation! :laughing:


----------



## laceysmiles84 (Jun 20, 2010)

I really want to try this. I have occasional breakouts; hopefully this will not affect my skin!


----------



## bellabrown (Jun 20, 2010)

Love this stuff and I purchased it for $5.97 at Walmart! I was iffy at first. I was also so excited that as soon as I came home I washed my face and started playing in my make-up. Lol! Anywho it gets an A+ in book!

Mine might run out quick as I'm going to use it for the chaffing in my thighs as well hehe!


----------



## divadoll (Jun 20, 2010)

I'll have to check out superstore. I do know that all other stores that used to carry them, no longer do - Shoppers, Walmart, London Drugs. I did find some at Safeway at their clearance table. It was $6 ea and I bought 2. Thanks for the heads up tho. I'll have to look next time.


----------



## ashleymay (May 5, 2011)

its not meant for your crotch, its for the areas of your skin that are chaffin. if you go to makeupgeek.com and watch her videos, she will describe how it makes your foundation look more flawless, and its under $10


----------



## zadidoll (May 5, 2011)

The reason that Monistate gel works is because the primary ingredient is silicon. There are less expensive options including Hard Candy's primers ($6 to $8) and ELF's primer ($3). On the higher end of the "inexpensive" primers is NYX's primers ($12-$14). TKB also has various "cones" but keep in mind they only ship if you place an order totaling $19 or more.


----------



## mavis5979 (Sep 12, 2012)

i am mlaysian.i want buy tis.who can help me?


----------



## mavis5979 (Sep 12, 2012)

hi,who still have use tis product.


----------



## InvisibleK (Sep 17, 2012)

I've used this for close to a year, when I first heard about it elsewhere. However, I use the Lanacane Anti Chafing Gel, it's a 1oz tube and it was $8.  Can't complain. I'd used smashbox prior, and it's exactly the same as everyone says. I  use MM and it's never looked better or lasted longer.  This is Holy Grail status for a primer for me! YAY!

To anyone who hasn't jumped in yet and tried it. Do it. You won't be sorry!


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 29, 2013)

I know this is an old thread but wanted to add my 2 cents very quick.

In the beginning I was very skeptical because I have never used a primer and I don't have the greatest skin, so I figured it probably wouldn't work for me. I have been using this gel for a week and Wow! This most certainly minimizes my pores and I have hardly any problems with shine anymore. I have very, very oily skin and it's acne prone. I have not broken out and I do not have to touch up throughout the day. The entire day, from 10 to midnight...I blotted (just used a tissue and no powder) only once.

Love this stuff!


----------



## GemEyes (May 3, 2013)

i have tried this!!! i know it sounds weird.. but it works great!! i have recently heard of milk of magnesia being used as primer, has anyone tried that ?? lol


----------



## mebs786 (May 7, 2013)

> i have tried this!!! i know it sounds weird.. but it works great!! i have recently heard of milk of magnesia being used as primer, has anyone tried that ?? lol Â


 I have heard of milk of magnesia but I think it's only suitable for very oily skin.


----------



## Johnnie (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *GemEyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i have tried this!!! i know it sounds weird.. but it works great!! i have recently heard of milk of magnesia being used as primer, has anyone tried that ?? lol


 I tried it once and didn't care for the results. It made my foundation look very cakey. I didn't use that much MOM either.


----------



## hiheather (May 10, 2013)

I keep meaning to pick this up to try. I have deep disgusting acne scars on the apples of my cheeks that I feel makeup always just highlights. I've only really had experience with Clarins Instant Smooth which works wonders for about an hour before I see that my foundation has started settling into my huge pores and scars. Funny thing is I was thinking about going to pick some up literally moments before I saw this thread in the recent post list. It is a sign.


----------



## PaintMyFace (Oct 15, 2013)

So..I forgot to put primer on my face this morning. Ugh, but I thought to myself - Well, I'm not going to start over (no time for that), I'll just spray some setting spray and I should be good to last me through the work day, but ofcourse, I forgot to spray my face as well. Boo! I live in South Florida, so I feel like my face is going to start melting off soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  With that said - I came on here to get some recommendations for a good primer as my I am almost out of my Smashbox primer. Found this thread, and I have heard about this montistat cream on many other forums and youtube videos. I will definitely be trying this. It sounds like a cheap alternative, I just hope it works!


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Oct 15, 2013)

I know everyone says this is amazing, but I think I'm still going to buy the Smashbox primer. I can't really get around the thought of using anti chafing gel on my face :/.


----------



## PaintMyFace (Oct 15, 2013)

You know that is the exact reason why I haven't tried it. But I continue to see, and hear people rave about this product, so I'll give it a shot. If it doesn't work, atleast I didn't spend a lot, and back to Smashbox I will be. I'll probably end up picking up another Smashbox primer anyway...


----------



## HHummel (Oct 15, 2013)

Robyn from the Brightest Bulb in the Box blog did a post comparing Monistat to Smashbox primer and in her test Monistat performed either worse or the same as her control swatch with no primer. 

She did another test with a bunch of other primers (16 total) and Sephora's primer was one of her top performers. And it's only $15 for a decent size. That's my go-to.


----------



## PaintMyFace (Oct 15, 2013)

Well I guess I'm easily sold. You talked me out of the Monistat and into Sephora's primer - which I have not tried yet, and $15 is a deal! Thanks for the input!


----------



## HHummel (Oct 15, 2013)

> Well I guess I'm easily sold. You talked me out of the Monistat and into Sephora's primerÂ - which I have not tried yet, and $15 is a deal!Â Thanks for the input!


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No problem. I rely a lot of reviews when I buy products, and Robyn actually test a lot of different products and post pictures, results. She takes a lot of the research work out for me.


----------



## LillyT (Oct 15, 2013)

I tried this and wasn't that impressed. All it did was give that slip to the skin which made applying the foundation easier. I don't have super oiy skin so I don't have issues with foundation melting off during the day. It might help with that, but I don't know. It certainly didn't do anything to improve the overall finish of my makeup, nor did it blur any pores or fine lines.

Most companies are making primers that do double duty (brightening, correcting, pore perfecting etc) And Monistat doesn't do any of those things, so sadly, this chafing gel has just been sitting there .... all alone, for about a year now.

I really wanted this to work to. I love it when I find an awesomely cheap dupe!


----------

